# Debatte über Spiele-Tests: PC Games-Chefredakteurin Petra Fröhlich antwortet auf Christian Schmidts Essay



## SimonFistrich (7. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Debatte über Spiele-Tests: PC Games-Chefredakteurin Petra Fröhlich antwortet auf Christian Schmidts Essay* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Debatte über Spiele-Tests: PC Games-Chefredakteurin Petra Fröhlich antwortet auf Christian Schmidts Essay


----------



## kornhill (7. September 2011)

Das Feature unterscheidet Computerspiele vom Theater, vom Kino, von Romanen, von TV-Serien, von Brettspielen, von Musikalben. Es umgibt uns, es durchdringt uns. Es hält die Galaxis zusammen. Und es ermöglicht Einordnung und Bewertung. 

--> Geniale Wortwahl! 

Und ich habe schlaflose Nächte wegen meinem ersten D3 Char.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. September 2011)

Ich bin was das betrifft, eher auf der Seite von Petra Fröhlich. Wenn die PC Games ihr Konzept ändern würde und überwiegend jetzt über Facebook oder Browserspiele berichten würden, nur um sich der Masse anzupassen, dann könnten sie ihren Laden wohl in ein paar Monaten dichtmachen.
Solche Magazine sind eben Fachmagazine, die sich eben an den Hardcorespieler richten. Genauso gibt es ja auch Angelmagazine oder was auch immer.
Und diese Hardcorespieler sind auch die, die diese Hefte kaufen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand, der den ganzen Tag auf Facebook herumhängt oder aus Langeweile kurz Browserspiele zwischendurch spielt, ein Spieleheft braucht, geschweige denn kauft. Da kennen viele wahrscheinlich nicht mal die PC Games oder Gamestar, die lesen sowas erst gar nicht.
Daher ist es schon wichtig, dass diese Magazine eben sich als Fachmagazin positionieren und ihrer Zielgruppe, eben den Hardcorespielern, treu bleiben.

Und zu den Fakten: Sowas ist bei einem Computerspiel doch wichtig. Wenn ich einen Shooter spiele, dann möchte ich wissen, wieviele Waffen es gibt, wieviele kann ich gleichzeitig tragen. Das gehört doch dazu.
Genauso wenn das Spiel einen Onlinemodus hat, dann möchte ich auch wissen: Welche Spielmodi gibt es? Gibt es einen Coop-Modus? Wenn ja, ist der online und/oder offline spielbar? Per Splitscreen oder lan?
Auch technische und grafische Details sind wichtig: Sind die Texturen so verwaschen, die Optik so unscharf, dass es den Spielspass beeinflußt? Ruckelt das Spiel selbst auf High-End Rechnern?
Ist es gut mit Tastatur oder Gamepad spielbar?

Das sind alles Fakten, die einfach in einen Test gehören. Das möchte der Spieler, weil es unter anderem die Kaufentscheidung beeinflußt.
Natürlich ist es heute schwerer, da die Hefte deutlich dünner geworden sind. Früher gabs PC Games Ausgaben mit 250 und mehr Seiten. Heute sind es meist ca 150 Seiten, obwohl es deutlich mehr Spiele als damals gibt. Das heißt, der Redakteur muss sich generell kürzer halten, kann nicht mehr so ausführliche ausufernde Vorschau- und Testberichte wie früher schreiben. Da bleibt man eben bei den Fakten und hat gar keine Möglichkeit mehr, sich um künstlerische Dinge zu kümmern. Die Frage ist eben auch, ob das überhaupt wichtig ist. Kann man Spiele als Kunst ansehen?
Ich bezweifele das persönlich. Für mich ist etwas Kunst, wenn jemand etwas aussagen will, wenn der kommerzielle Gedanke nicht im Vordergund steht.
Und kann man das über diese Branche aussagen? Nein, es geht doch nur um den reinen Profit. Spiele, die man als Kunst bezeichnen kann, gibt es wirklich nur sehr wenige.

Auch ist es schwerer geworden, Spiele zu testen. Was soll ein Redakteur schon zum neuen Call of Duty, Fifa oder der x-ten Fortsetzung schreiben?
Es bleibt ja im Kern immer das Gleiche, nur neue Funktionen kommen dazu. Also bleibt da wieder nur die Faktennennung 

Ich halte den Vergleich übrigens zwischen Spiel und Film für völlig unsinnig. Ein Film ist etwas ganz anderes. Da geht es mehr um die Handlung, die Charaktere, man ist nur passiv dabei.
Bei einem Spiel dagegen spielen ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Da gehts auch um Hardware und Technik, was man bei Spielen berücksichtigen muss, was bei einem Film aber völlig egal ist.
Deswegen mag ich es nicht, wenn man immer Spiele mit Filmen vergleicht, oder umgekehrt.
Es sind ganz unterschiedliche Medien, die man auch so behandeln sollte. Du kannst kein Spiel testen wie einen Film, das geht einfach nicht.


----------



## animus128 (7. September 2011)

Ich finde den Vergleich mit dem Taucher höchst gelungen!


----------



## d00mfreak (7. September 2011)

Was ich allerdings anmerken möchte - Bugs in Spielen werden in den Printmagazinen durch die Bank anscheinend als nicht so schlimm angesehen, und haben kaum Auswirkung auf die Note, ebenso versprochene aber nicht gelieferte Features. Auch Dinge wie Kopierschutz und permanenter Onlinezwang kommen zu kurz. Bei Nachfolgern sollte mehr auf die Kategorie "lohnt sich der Kauf" geachtet werden - wie ein CoD heutzutage noch solche Wertungen nach Hause tragen kann, entzieht sich mir jeglicher Logik...

Ein Spielemagazin muss auf seiten der Kunden stehen, nicht die Mängel für die Werbekunden kaschieren.


----------



## Kerusame (7. September 2011)

ich bin da auch voll und ganz Petras meinung...
gerade als vielzocker will man informiert werden, und nicht einfach ne schöne geschichte lesen!

und als gelegenheitszocker wird man sich kaum zu einem pc-games abo bewegen lassen...
zielgruppenorientiert arbeiten nennt man das, das sollte auch hr. schmidt wissen...
das man unter umständen mehr/andere zielgruppen erreichen könnte wenn man das konzept umbaut is auch klar, aber dann könnte man auch anfangen ein PCG-Kochmagazin heraus zu geben,... bringt auch andere zielgruppen...

fakt is, diese magazine bedienen ihre zielgruppen - wer andere zielgruppen erreichen möchte wird andere magazine herausgeben.

und somit ist die disskusion meiner meinung nach hirnlos, hr. schmidt möchte vielleicht einfach mal in eine andere branche wechseln oder ein "Kunst-spiele" magazin veröffentlichen, aber wie einer der vorposter schon sagt empfinde auch ich die meisten spiele nicht als kunst...

es gibt wenige ausnahmen, bestes beispiel hierfür ist meiner meinung nach "heavy rain" - welches durch eine großartige inszenierung und viel liebe zum detail sicherlich künstlerische aspekte hat.

doch der allgemeine tenor ist spaß für geld. das sind spiele... brettspiele genauso, ebenso wie kartenspiele oder ballspiele... man gibt geld für das grundprodukt aus, und hat dadurch spaß. ein künstlerischer ansatz in der fußballmoderation wäre für mich da genauso denkbar wie "geschichten über spiele", statt "geschichten aus spielen"


----------



## creebo (7. September 2011)

also mal ehrlich die debatte die da auf spiegelonline losgetreten worden ist, ist doch dezent lächerlich. zum einem müsste spiegel sich da ja auch selbst miteinschließen, da ihre eigene auflage ja seid dem internetinformationszeitalter garantiert auch rückläufig ist und zum anderen sind wohl die einzigen käufer von videospielmagazinen die größten nerds die es gibt, denn sie sind bereit geld für informationen über ihr hobby auszugeben. und es wird genau der informationsgehalt (incl bewertung im % bereich) gefordert. anstatt krampfhaft zu versuchen casualgamer mit den artikeln zu erreichen (die ohnehin nur 2-3 spiele im jahr kaufen und dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht bereit sind 5€ für ein magazin auszugeben), sollte man seine eigentliche zielgruppe ansprechen. denn wenn man die verliert hat man gar keinen umsatz mehr und sein ziel erst recht verfehlt


----------



## HolyHerbert (7. September 2011)

Ich denke, man muss einen Mittelweg finden, denn was Christian Schmidt richtig erkannt hat, ist dass Spiele in der Medienlandschaft immernoch zu wenig berücksichtigt werden oder ein falsches Bild erzeugt wird (Man denke an den berühmten RTL-Beitrag zur Gamescom). 

Allerdings kann man logischerweise doch nur den "Hardcore-Bereich" wirklich ausführlich behandeln, denn würde man den Platz für Tests an der Beliebtheit der Spiele messen, würde ein Heft doch nur noch aus Artikeln zu Farmville, Angry Birds und Doodle Jump bestehen, und was gibt es darüber schon groß zu berichten?

Verleger von Gameszeitungen müssen es schaffen, eine große Fangemeinde aufzubauen, die die Zeitungen regelmäßig kauft/ sie aboniert. Ich finde, die großen Tests und Statistiken sollten den Heften vorbehalten sein, um sie attraktiv zu halten und um damit einen guten Internetauftritt zu unterhalten. Denn soo teuer ist ein Abo vomn PC Games wirklich nicht, als dass man als wirklich interessierter Leser des Preises wegen darauf verzichten müsste.


----------



## LOUse (7. September 2011)

Ich lese Spielemagazine jetzt schon seit der "Amiga" und bilde mir daraus und aus verschiedenen anderen Quellen, ein Kaufurteil. Natürlich sind das fast alle Fachzeitschriften, somit ist der Tauchervergleich ziemlich genau treffend. Das Magazin, was dem verlangten momentan am nähesten kommt, wäre die Computerspiele Bild...und die ist so öde und oberflächlich, dass ich Brechreiz bekomme.


----------



## HolyHerbert (7. September 2011)

LOUse schrieb:


> Das Magazin, was dem verlangten momentan am nähesten kommt, wäre die Computerspiele Bild...und die ist so öde und oberflächlich, dass ich Brechreiz bekomme.



Endlich sagts mal einer! Das ist echt für Zwölfjährige, aber es steht ja auch "Bild" drauf...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. September 2011)

Ich hab sowohl den Aufsatz von Christian Schmidt als auch Petras Antwort mit großem interesse gelesen. Auf 100% eine Seite schlagen kann ich mich allerdings nicht. 
Schmidt sieht den Spiele Journalismus in einer Sackgasse und prangert ja auch an, dass sich im Prinzip seit 20 Jahren nix verändert habe. Im Grunde hat er ja auch recht damit. Ehrlich gesagt sind die Zeiten, in denen ich die Tests wirklich gelesen habe schon lange vorbei. Es reicht meist auch eine knappere Onlinerezension. Gerade über die größeren Spiele wird im Vorfeld soviel berichtet und soviele Informationen an den Endnutzer weiter gegeben, dass ein Test schon überflüssig wird. Oftmals gibt es da nicht nur eine Preview sondern im Lauf des Jahres eher 3-4, eine detaillierter als die davor. Und dann kommt noch mal nen Test mit Abrechnung über mehrere Seiten, in dem vieles von dem davor noch mal wiederholt wird und detailreich aufgelistet wird. Der Hardcoregamer, der ja erklärte Zielgruppe ist, wendet sich gelangweilt ab, weil die entscheidung das Spiel zu kaufen oder eben es stehen zu lassen schon in den Wochen und Monaten davor gefallen ist. Der Gelegenheitsspieler liest das Magazin bestenfalls wenn auf der DVD nen tolles Spiel zu finden ist. 

Auch die Detailversessenheit ist etwas was Schmidt nicht umsonst anprangert. Pendantisch wird jedes noch so kleine Feature aufgelistet und, wie er es überspitzt darstellt, jede Waffe aufgelistet. Davon sollte man schon ein wenig wegkommen. Ich stimme ihm voll und ganz zu, wenn er sagt, dass ein Spiel nicht die Summer seiner Features ist und ein Test detailgenau abrechnen sollte mit einer Zahl die das ganze Ding dann auch noch bewertet. Ein Spiel lebt doch von seiner Atmosphäre die es transportiert. Die kleinen Details verschwimmen doch oft zu einem großen Brei der entweder mehr oder halt auch etwas weniger Spaß macht. Aber der Eindruck ist nunmal sehr subjektiv. Auf was ich hinaus möchte ist, dass eine Auflistung der einzelnen Features im endeffekt hinlänglich ist. Klar, das wichtigste möchte man schon wissen, aber das kennen wir alles aus den drölfzig Vorschauen zu dem Spiel. Im Test sollte dann mehr der Gesamteindruck, die Atmosphäre beschrieben werden. 

Etwas was Schmidt ebenfalls Aufgreift und auf das Petra im Prinzip nicht eingegangen ist: Der Spielejournalismus ist Erfüllungsgehilfe der Industrie. Gut, das ist nichts neues und es ist mal stärker - mal weniger stark ausgeprägt. Aber wirklich kritische Artikel über z.B. die zweifelhafte Preisgestalung von Publishern, der Umgang mit kleinen Studio oder die inzestiöse Zusammenarbeit von Hardware- und Software herstellern, so dass man immer mehr verkauft ... alles Themen über die ich seltenst was gelesen habe. Statt dessen legt sich der Spielejournalismus eine merkwürdige neutralität zu. Statt das anzuprangern was schief läuft wird darüber berichtet und gesagt "naja, so ist halt.. musst ja nicht kaufen..." Das ist doch blödsinn. Die Presse hat immer auch eine Pflicht zu Kontrolle, und der Spielejournalismus damit eine Pflicht auf Missstände im Bereich Games hinzuweisen. Es ist z.B. ne ganz große Sauerei was Activision für eine Abzocke mit seiner CoD Serie betreibt - unabhängig davon ob man die Spiele mag oder nicht. Aber von Seiten der PC Games hört man da nix. Kein Interview mit kritischen Fragen, kein anprangernder Bericht über überteuerte DLCs sondern nur die Information "das gibts jetzt" und vllt. im Meinungskasten in 2 Zeilen die subjektive Meinung eines Redakteurs zu dem Thema, die dann auch mal negativ ausfallen kann. Mit so einem Verhalten leiste ich der Abzocke doch Vorschub. Der Spielejournalismus sollte sich darauf besinnen was die Aufgabe des Journalismus eigentlich ist. Und die ist, imho, neben der Information eben auch die Kontrolle, und die fehlt hier komplett.

Es gibt aber auch Punkte in denen ich Schmidt widersprechen muss und Petra recht geben. Zum einen sind Spiele zum großen Teil keine Kunst. Die meisten sind eben wie Popcornkino - seichte Unterhaltung, Abendprogramm zur Unterhaltung. Und das ist auch gut so. Man muss da jetzt nicht künsltich ein Kulturgut draus machen, das es nicht ist. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es in Crysis 2 z.B. keine Metaebene gibt, die analysiert werden könnte. Nur ich muss das nicht tun. 
Auch was die Zielgruppendiskussion angeht: Spielemagazine sind Fachmagazine die sich an den Coregamer wenden und nicht an den Gelegenheitsspieler. Der Gelegenheitsspieler findet seine Spieleempfehlungen auch auf Spiegel Online und anderen Plattformen bzw. wird von Freunden drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Und wie Petra richtig sagt: ein neues Spiel zum Vollpreis ist eine nicht ganz kleine Investition die man sich durchaus gut überlegt. Da ist es nur fair, wenn man weis was man kauft. Nur kaufen Gelegenheitsspieler eher nicht ein Spiel zum Vollpreis, ausser es ist eines der ganz großen Blockbuster. Aber wer soll den über den Rest der Games berichten, wenn nicht der Spielejournalismus. Und wer interessiert sich für den Rest neben den AAA Titeln den? Wer, wenn nicht die Coregamer


----------



## Exar-K (7. September 2011)

Übrigens läuft die Diskussion zum Thema schon seit gestern hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...unterscheidung-von-wichtig-und-unwichtig.html


----------



## Sheggo (7. September 2011)

In einem Spieletest will ich eigentlich nur lesen, ob es technisch ausgereift ist, worum es grob geht und wie lang die Spielzeit ca. ist.
Weiterhin finde ich wichtig (und sehr oft wird das vernachlässigt), welche Voraussetzungen gestellt werden (Online-Zwang, LAN / Offline spielbar(!!), Wiederverkaufsmöglichkeit, Mod-Fähigkeit, DRM, etc.)...

Alles inhaltliche möchte ich lieber selbst entdecken


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (7. September 2011)

> Es reicht meist auch eine knappere Onlinerezension. Gerade über die größeren Spiele wird im Vorfeld soviel berichtet und soviele Informationen an den Endnutzer weiter gegeben, dass ein Test schon überflüssig wird. Oftmals gibt es da nicht nur eine Preview sondern im Lauf des Jahres eher 3-4, eine detaillierter als die davor. Und dann kommt noch mal nen Test mit Abrechnung über mehrere Seiten, in dem vieles von dem davor noch mal wiederholt wird und detailreich aufgelistet wird.



Das ist richtig beobachtet. Die Kaufentscheidung wird i.d.R. schon in den Monaten vor Release "vorbereitet". Sieht man auch gut daran, dass die Vorbestellaktionen immer früher beginnen (vgl. CoD, Battlefield, Skyrim). Trotzdem ist das Interesse an Tests nach wie vor gigantisch groß; rund um den Release herum sind Reviews die meistabgerufenen Artikelformate.



> Ich stimme ihm voll und ganz zu, wenn er sagt, dass ein Spiel nicht die Summer seiner Features ist und ein Test detailgenau abrechnen sollte mit einer Zahl die das ganze Ding dann auch noch bewertet. Ein Spiel lebt doch von seiner Atmosphäre die es transportiert. Die kleinen Details verschwimmen doch oft zu einem großen Brei der entweder mehr oder halt auch etwas weniger Spaß macht.



Nichtsdestoweniger können einzelne Teilchen aus einem an sich großartigen Spiel "nur" ein sehr gutes machen - siehe Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Ohne die (vielen) technischen Macken hätte man vermutlich einen 90er ziehen können.



> Der Spielejournalismus ist Erfüllungsgehilfe der Industrie. Gut, das ist nichts neues und es ist mal stärker - mal weniger stark ausgeprägt. Aber wirklich kritische Artikel über z.B. die zweifelhafte Preisgestalung von Publishern, der Umgang mit kleinen Studio oder die inzestiöse Zusammenarbeit von Hardware- und Software herstellern, so dass man immer mehr verkauft ... alles Themen über die ich seltenst was gelesen habe. (...) Es ist z.B. ne ganz große Sauerei was Activision für eine Abzocke mit seiner CoD Serie betreibt - unabhängig davon ob man die Spiele mag oder nicht.



Wir verfolgen prinzipiell die Philosophie, dass der Preis von Spielen keinen Eingang in die Wertung findet - zum einen variieren die Tarife dramatisch (hallo Amazon-Blitzangebot!), zum anderen müsste man regelmäßig nachsteuern. Ein solides Strategiespiel mag für 45 Euro für die meisten überteuert zu sein, aber für 20 oder gar 10 Euro schlägt man dann doch zu. Das ist aber eine Entscheidung, ähnlich wie bei den DLCs oder den Collector's Editions, die man den Spielern schwerlich abnehmen kann. Wir können uns das im Einzelfall nur anschauen und sagen: Okay, für 2,50 Euro bekommst du drei Zusatzmissionen (eine Pferdedecke, eine Rüstung, was auch immer) - WIR halten das für einen guten/mittelmäßigen/schlechten Deal.

Bzgl. Erfüllungsgehilfe: Die Zeiten sind vorbei, in denen dir ein Spielehersteller eine DVD oder einen Link schickt mit den Worten "Schau's dir mal an". Die Publisher sind unfassbar vorsichtig geworden. Vor zehn Jahren konnte man einem Entwickler einfach eine Mail schreiben oder anrufen, wenn man etwas genauer wissen wollte. Es ist in vielen Fällen unmöglich, am Publisher "vorbei" an wirklich handfeste Aussagen zu bekommen (was auch daran liegt, dass es sich um börsennotierte Unternehmen handelt - wenn es um den Release-Termin eines wichtigen Spieles geht, muss das öffentlich verkündet werden). Die Studios werden immer mehr abgeschottet und öffnen ihre Tore nur ganz gezielt. Das Aufkommen an skandalträchtigen Wikileaks-Depeschen ist in unserem Segment nicht allzu groß 

Das entbindet uns natürlich nicht von klassischen Tugenden wie gründlicher Recherche: Wir nehmen z. B. nach Möglichkeit jede Gelegenheit wahr, um persönlich vor Ort vorbeizuschauen und so lange zu spielen, wie nur irgend möglich.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## heinz-otto (7. September 2011)

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich bei der PC-Games auch zufrieden. Ich sehe mich zwar eigentlich nicht als "Hardcore Gamer", investiere aber schon seit vielen Jahren einige Zeit in PC Spiele. Ich würde mir manchmal wieder ein paar mehr Tests wünschen, insbesondere über die heute so stark verbreiteten DLCs. Erst jetzt habe ich mich auf Steam gefragt, ob es sich tatsächlich lohnt nochmal insgesamt 3x9,99€ für drei Fallout New Vegas DLCs hinzublättern (also genauso viel wie schon fast für das Hauptspiel). Das müssen ja keine Dreiseiter sein, aber irgendwie werde ich da das Gefühl nicht los, dass einen die Publisher abzocken wollen. Und eine PCG Einschätzung würde ich da sehr begrüßen. Aber Facebook/iPhone/... Spiele interessieren mich überhaupt nicht und ich würde Sie auch nie in PCG erwarten.

Das Testsystem von PCGames finde ich sehr gut. Die reine Prozentwertung ist für mich eigentlich kaum von Bedeutung, aber der eigentliche Artikel und die +/- Kästen geben einem meistens schon einen zuverlässigen Eindruck von dem Spiel, so dass man einschätzen kann, obs was für einen ist. Da ich schon recht lange PC-Spiele Zeitschriften lese (mit der Playtime und Powerplay habe ich angefangen) bin ich auch noch sehr froh, dass es persönliche Meinungskästen gibt. Nach einer Weile kann man ja meistens einschätzen, wer von den Redakteuren in etwa auf der eigenen Wellenlänge liegt. Für mich ist das bei der Einschätzung jedenfalls ein sehr wichtiger Faktor, den ich nicht missen möchte.
Außerdem finde ich es super, dass immer mal wieder auch Indie-Perlen vorgestellt werden (z.B. jüngst Limbo oder Frozen Synapse). Von denen würde ich sonst wahrscheinlich gar nix mitbekommen.
Persönlich würde ich mir auch im regulären Heft auch wieder mehr Tips/Tricks/Walkthroughs/Guides wünschen. Dafür muss man jetzt halt immer die Extended/Premium Variante kaufen. Inzwischen kann ich mir das leisten, finde es aber eigentlch schade.
Seit den etwa den letzten 1,5 Jahren finde ich auch die Vollversionen richtig super. Meistens kaufe ich mir die Spiele dann trotzdem nochmal billig über ebay oder Amazon, aber um Sie z.B. auf einer LAN Party erstmal auszuprobieren sind sie super.


----------



## vogelpommes (7. September 2011)

Ist schwierig, beide haben recht! 

Sieht man Spiele als Kultur- oder Kunstwerk, ist es völlig falsch sich nur auf Features und die Summer der Teile zu konzentrieren, vielmehr muss man darüber nachdenken was ein Spiel erreichen will, was es vermitteln will und wie gut es das schafft und die Rezension an diesen Kriterien dann ausrichten. Allerdings sehen sich die meisten großen Spiele weiterhin als Produkt welches für Geld eine bestimmte Menge an Unterhaltung im Sinne von Spaß liefern muss statt eines interaktiven Mediums mit Aussage/Bedeutung und können tatsächlich nur als solches bewertet werden. 

Zudem fordern die hohen Preise immer noch eine Kaufhilfe da Spiele für viele eine Investition darstellen und Entscheidungen treffen müssen. Würde jeder Film nur als DVD für 50 Euro erscheinen sähe die Berichterstattung da auch anders aus.

Die Probleme die Herr Schmidt anspricht wenn man Spiele nicht als Produkt oder Investition sondern als interaktives Medium mit kulturellen und künstlerischen Aspekten sehen will treffen zweifelsohne zu und sind wichtig, aber die Probleme liegen in der Industrie und nicht beim Journalismus.


----------



## Schalkmund (7. September 2011)

Ich denke mal die Spieler wollen einfach auch klare Punktewertungen haben, wie viele Punkte da jetzt im Einzelnen für Grafik, Sound etc vergeben wurden interessiert mich da weniger, Hauptsache man hat da ein Produkt das man an Hand einer Zahl oder Note einordnen kann. 
Bei dem Ganzen schaue ich aber nicht nur auf eine Quelle, sondern beziehe auch noch die Gesamtheit aller Tests, die man so finden kann, mit ein. Mich interessiert der ganze Text drumherum recht wenig da ich ein absoluter Spoiler-HASSER bin, da reichen auch schon Kleinigkeiten und ich hab den Kaffee auf ... schöne Grüße von hier aus an den PC Games Podcast. 

Es gibt eigentlich nichts schöneres als sich an ein super Spiel zu setzen und sich völlig überraschen lassen zu können, von daher brauche ich eigentlich nicht mehr als die Aussage Spiel Y = XX%, dafür muss ich dann auch mittlerweile keine Zeitschrift mehr kaufen.


----------



## gammelbude (7. September 2011)

Tja, die einzige Zeitschrift die sich was getraut hat und journalistisch auf höherem Niveau war (Nicht das die PCGames schlecht oder "minderwertig finde, aber ich denke das ist ein komplett anderes Niveau aufgrund des Ansatzes) war die GEE und die mussten ihre Printausgabe einstellen... sagt ja leider schon ne Menge.
Leider hab ich kein Tablett um mein Abo fortzusetzen.


"um dem Spiel ein Qualitätsmerkmal zu verpassen"
"eine präzise Analyse"
und genau da, glaube ich, liegt das Problem. Ich benutze für meine Spielekäufe fast nurnoch kommentierte "Lets play" Videos. Ich erfahre darin wenig, aber habe einen besseren Eindruck wie das Spiel funktioniert und was der Spieler beim Spielen "fühlt" und was er denkt. Das sagt mir als potentieller Käufer mehr als jeder redaktionelle Test. Und darum mag ich auch redaktionelle Tests die eben mehr auf diese subjektiven Gefühle eingehen. Wenn ich den Reviewer (oder das Mag) kenne und weiss was seine Vorlieben sind, dann bekomme ich daraus einen besseren Eindruck ob das Spiel was für mich ist oder nicht.
Ich (ich!) will gar keine präzise Analyse. Eine präzise Analyse ist mechanisch, sie vermittelt mir in keinster Weise den Spaß den ein Reviewer beim Spielen hat. Aber genau das sind Punkte die mich zum Käufer machen.
Mir ist es sowas von egal ob das Spiel jetzt 5 oder 9 Punkte in der Grafik hat oder ob die Tasten ein wenig zu weit auseinander liegen oder sich das Tutorial zu lange zieht. Das ist für mich sozusagen "verschwendeter Platz".
Manchmal brauche ich einfache einen subjektiven Eindruck, gerade heute wo viele AAA Titel auf so hohem Niveau sind (sagt ja schon die Bezeichnung). Bei der Masse _muss_ ich filtern und da bin ich dann einfach drauf angewiesen das der Reviewer auch mal über mehr als die fünf Zeilen Fazit sagen darf warum er das Spiel gut oder weniger gut fand und das nicht unbedingt auf mechanische Formeln niederbricht die dann in einer Pro/Contra Box dargestellt werden.

Aber vielleicht mag ich einfach nur geschriebene Texte... vielleicht bin ich einfach zu "Old School" für die heutige Zeit  

Und ich glaube aus dem Grund haben beide Recht, scheinbar gibt es viele Menschen die Wertungskästen brauchen und vermutlich sogar auf den Text verzichten könnten. Ich persönlich würde dieses "fiktive Mag" von Herrn Schhmidt sofort abonieren.


----------



## Scifius (7. September 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin was das betrifft, eher auf der Seite von Petra Fröhlich. Wenn die PC Games ihr Konzept ändern würde und überwiegend jetzt über Facebook oder Browserspiele berichten würden, nur um sich der Masse anzupassen, dann könnten sie ihren Laden wohl in ein paar Monaten dichtmachen.
> Solche Magazine sind eben Fachmagazine, die sich eben an den Hardcorespieler richten. Genauso gibt es ja auch Angelmagazine oder was auch immer.
> Und diese Hardcorespieler sind auch die, die diese Hefte kaufen.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand, der den ganzen Tag auf Facebook herumhängt oder aus Langeweile kurz Browserspiele zwischendurch spielt, ein Spieleheft braucht, geschweige denn kauft. Da kennen viele wahrscheinlich nicht mal die PC Games oder Gamestar, die lesen sowas erst gar nicht.
> Daher ist es schon wichtig, dass diese Magazine eben sich als Fachmagazin positionieren und ihrer Zielgruppe, eben den Hardcorespielern, treu bleiben.


Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Ich kann da auch aus eigener Erfahrung berichten: In meiner Jugend war ich Science-Fiction-Fan und habe mir diverse einschlägige Fernsehserien angesehen. Daher habe ich auch jahrelang regelmäßig eine Zeitschrift gekauft, die auf Science-Fiction- und Mystery-Serien spezialisiert war. Aber dann wollten die Macher offenbar ein breiteres Publikum ansprechen und haben zunehmend auch über andere Serien berichtet, schließlich sogar über Arztserien und Seifenopern. Da mich diese anderen Serien nicht im geringsten interessiert haben und somit der Anteil an Artikeln in jedem Heft, der mich interessiert hat, massiv zurückgegangen ist, war mir die Zeitschrift irgendwann den Kaufpreis nicht mehr wert. Ob die Entscheidung, sich zu öffnen, wirtschaftlich richtig war, ob also tatsächlich neue Leser gewonnen wurden, weiß ich nicht, aber ich war bestimmt nicht der einzige, der verloren wurde.

Mich interessieren vor dem Kauf eines Spiels vor allem folgende Punkte:
- Systemanforderungen
- Kopierschutz, Aktivierungserfordernisse und dergleichen
- wie gravierend die Bugs sind
- natürlich eine Beschreibung des Inhalts und des Spielerlebnisses
- Schwierigkeitsgrad und Komplexität
Ein guter Spieletest sollte somit diese Punkte beinhalten. Die Grafik und der Sound sind mir weniger wichtig.


----------



## HMCpretender (7. September 2011)

Das Feature hält die Galaxis zusammen? So, so... 

Also ich fand Schmidts Artikel auch etwas hochtrabend. Klar, kann man sich über das ein oder andere Spiel auch abseits von Grafik und Gameplay unterhalten, aber das ist erstens die Ausnahme und zweitens würde ich mir deshalb noch keine Zeitschrift kaufen.

Petra hat es ganz treffend bemerkt: jeder guckt Filme, kaum einer liest eine Filmzeitschrift (außer das Fernsehprogramm). Ich erwarte von Zeitschriften in erster Linie Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung (=aussagekräftige Tests). Das kann man durchaus noch mit Hintergrundartikeln würzen, auch (kurzgefasste!) Previews sind ok, aber da versucht nicht mit dem Internet mitzuhalten, das wird nichts...


----------



## doomkeeper (7. September 2011)

was ich persönlich überhaupt nicht gern lese, sinds tests die von leuten
gemacht werden (z.b. bestimmte spielserien) die keine liebhaber vom game sind.

ab und zu sieht man einfach dass der falsche tester vor dem spiel gesessen ist
(nicht nur pcgames)
ich glaube viele (online)magazine wissen gar nicht wie sehr sie
die meinung und vorfreude der spieler beeinflussen können wenn
komische kritikpunkte auftauchen, wunschgedanken mit hineinfließen, zum teil schlimme previews
auftauchen die ein spiel in den 7. himmel loben und hinterher 70 - 80 % wertung vergibt.

ich mein im nachhinein geht es doch um eine spielspaßwertung.
am meisten ist es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, warum pc spiele teilweise auf die grafik reduziert werden.

egal wo, egal wie - wenn eine grafik nicht die messlatte erreicht oder höher legt, dann wird das
sofort überall mehrmals hervorgehoben.
warum machen denn spiele wie mario, mario kart, super metroid, alte pc perlen wie deus ex, dark project,
future cop, nfs 1 2 3 etc. spaß?
weil sie einfach vom spielerischen viel mehr auf dem kasten drauf haben als ein spiel mit ´ner 
bombastgrafik was aber wiederrum spielerisch die x-te kopie für vollpreis ist.

es geht um die spielspaßwertung (und es ist mir klar dass sie nicht objektiv ermittelt werden kann)
ABER, falls ihr bzw. andere magazine eine PRODUKTwertung machts, DANN haben wunschgedanken wie
"anlehnen nicht möglich",
 " zu wenig waffen" etc. in einem test nix verloren.

das ist halt die kunst, sich in ein spiel einzuarbeiten, es zu verstehen und
das spiel wie ein spiel anzusehen (vor allem wie das spiel gespielt werden will)

außerdem muss man auch beachten ob die kritik mit dem spiel überhaupt übereinstimmt.

edit. crysis hat damals den vogel abgeschossen.
es waren gefühlte 50 bilder am tag, über wochen teilweise monate.

statt solche spiele wie cod blackops zu bestrafen, vergebt ihr 90%.
alles andere als fertig. höllen pc´s kriegen das spiel nicht zum laufen.
ständig server bzw. host abstürze,
singleplayer part ist man 4 - 5 stunden durch.
dannach gehts ins fehlerhafte multiplayer lager.
patches? nix da.
warum dann 90%?


----------



## HolyHerbert (7. September 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Spieler wollen einfach auch klare Punktewertungen haben, wie viele Punkte da jetzt im Einzelnen für Grafik, Sound etc vergeben wurden interessiert mich da weniger, Hauptsache man hat da ein Produkt das man an Hand einer Zahl oder Note einordnen kann.



Also Prozentwertungen halte ich definitiv für sinnvoll. Nicht, weil sie die 100&ige Wahrheit widerspiegeln, sondern weil ich dann einordnen kann, ob ein 90 die Ausnahme oder die Regel in der Redaktion ist. Wenn es nur eine handvoll hochbewerteter Spiele gibt, dann weiß ich, welche die Redaktion als gut erachtet, und welche nicht. Eine eindeutige Zahl (und zwar wirklich eine Zahl und nicht eine Tabelle) geben da einen guten Überblick und sind alle Mal besser als "ich find das Game so mittel....".


----------



## HMCpretender (8. September 2011)

HolyHerbert schrieb:


> Also Prozentwertungen halte ich definitiv für sinnvoll. Nicht, weil sie die 100&ige Wahrheit widerspiegeln, sondern weil ich dann einordnen kann, ob ein 90 die Ausnahme oder die Regel in der Redaktion ist. Wenn es nur eine handvoll hochbewerteter Spiele gibt, dann weiß ich, welche die Redaktion als gut erachtet, und welche nicht. Eine eindeutige Zahl (und zwar wirklich eine Zahl und nicht eine Tabelle) geben da einen guten Überblick und sind alle Mal besser als "ich find das Game so mittel....".



Wobei grade Prozente vermutlich etwas zuviel des guten sind. Ist ein Spiel mit 73% wirklich spürbar besser, als eins mit 72%? Ich würde sagen so fein lässt sich das gar nicht aufdröseln, da kann man auch ne Skala von 1 bis 10 verwenden.


----------



## Scifius (8. September 2011)

Prozentwertungen sind mir relativ egal. Mir ist eine möglichst umfassende verbale Beschreibung eines Spiels wichtig, um zu wissen, was mich spielerisch erwartet. Z. B. hasse ich Zeitlimits in Missionen, da ich ein eher vorsichtig agierender Spieler bin, der sich z. B. die Zeit nimmt, eine Gegend vor einem Angriff sorgfältig auszukundschaften oder Gegner von einem Posten wegzulocken, um sie in kleineren Grüppchen erledigen zu können, da kann ich dann keinen Stress brauchen. Ich habe daher tatsächlich das Spiel "Rush for Berlin" nur deshalb nicht gekauft, weil im Test stand, dass viele Missionen Zeitlimits enthalten, obwohl ich von den beiden De-facto-Vorgängern "Codename: Panzers 1 & 2" sehr angetan war. Auch sonst habe ich schon so manches Spiel aufgrund der verbalen Beschreibung nicht gekauft, weil sie auf etwas hinwies, was mich störte (z. B. zu viele Fantasy-Elemente in einem Spiel vor historischem Hintergrund etc.).


----------



## YJeeper (8. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> außerdem muss man auch beachten ob die kritik mit dem spiel überhaupt übereinstimmt.
> 
> edit. crysis hat damals den vogel abgeschossen.
> es waren gefühlte 50 bilder am tag, über wochen teilweise monate.
> ...


 
Vollkommen recht hast du! 
Ich kann mich an Tests erinnern, wo spiele EXTRA schlecht (mit 50% etc.) bewertet wurden, weil der Multiplayer verbuggt war oder andere Spielbestandteile (siehe Veröffentlichung ARMA II). Und man hatt dann 1 -2 Monate später nachgetestet und die Wertung korregiert. Das finde ich voll OK für eine SPIELSPASS-WERTUNG.
Und was ist mit CoD? Nix da! Ich muss mich Doomkeeper da voll anschliessen!

Anderes Beispiel ist Battlefield: Von anfang an funktionierender Gamebrowser für den Multiplayer? Fehlanzeige! CoD ebefalls (Bei JEDEM COD ab WaW!)! Teilweise gar nicht spielbar, eine Zumutung! Aber trotzdem dicke Wertungen für Sachen, die zwar vorhanden sind, aber nicht nutzbar. 
Wie kann man da solch riesige Wertungen vergeben........?! Hier könnte man wieder auf Werbeverträge abzielen etc...... die ARMA II macher haben ja nicht zum Paintball geladen in die USA bei der Call of Duty XP?! ... die Liste ist bestimmt beliebig weiter zu führen.


Aber um auf das Thema zu kommen:
Ich halte die typischen Casual Games wie Bejuwled, Peggle etc. auch nicht für wirklich testbar und vertrete da die Meinung der Petra und kann dem Vergleich mit der Taucherzeitschrift nur zustimmen!, jedoch denke ich auch, dass man am Trend nicht wirklich ganz vorbeigehen darf und wenn man aus den bekanntesten Casual Games nur mal kurz nen Quickcheck macht und das ganze abseits der "echten" Games mit Schulnoten bewertet.

Grüße, Pierre


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auch ist es schwerer geworden, Spiele zu testen. Was soll ein Redakteur schon zum neuen Call of Duty, Fifa oder der x-ten Fortsetzung schreiben?
> Es bleibt ja im Kern immer das Gleiche, nur neue Funktionen kommen dazu. Also bleibt da wieder nur die Faktennennung




Mir kommen ja gleich die Tränen, die armen Redakteure. Aber mal unter uns, was soll ein Redakteur vom WSJ "immer anders" schreiben? Schlussendlich gehts da auch immer nur "um das gleiche". Das ist eben deren Handwerkszeug, wer gut ist, schreibt dementsprechend auch ... übrigens spielst du mit solchen Aussagen auch dem Schmidt in die Hände, wo wir beim Thema Amateure & Spieletests wären. 



> Ich halte den Vergleich übrigens zwischen Spiel und Film für völlig unsinnig. Ein Film ist etwas ganz anderes. Da geht es mehr um die Handlung, die Charaktere, man ist nur passiv dabei.
> Bei einem Spiel dagegen spielen ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Da gehts auch um Hardware und Technik, was man bei Spielen berücksichtigen muss, was bei einem Film aber völlig egal ist.
> Deswegen mag ich es nicht, wenn man immer Spiele mit Filmen vergleicht, oder umgekehrt.
> Es sind ganz unterschiedliche Medien, die man auch so behandeln sollte. Du kannst kein Spiel testen wie einen Film, das geht einfach nicht.


Ich würde es begrüßen wenn es bei Spielen mehr um die Handlung ginge, Charaktere etc. Warum der Vgl. jetzt unsinnig sein soll versteh ich noch nicht. 

Interessant finde ich auch jetzt den Hinweis auf Hardware und Technik ... sonst heißt es doch immer die Technik, sprich Grafik etc., ist eher sekundär bzw. nicht so wichtig, schon garnicht für eine Spiel*spass*wertung. Jetzt plötzlich soll die Technik den Unterschied ausmachen?

Mit deiner Argumentation könnte man auch Technik bei Filmen heranziehen. 21:9 LED LCD? 16:9 LCD? Stereo oder fettes 7.1 THX System im Wohnzimmer? 

Nur lautet die Frage: ist das sinnvoll um einen Film zu beurteilen? Nein. Dementsprechend ist auch die Hardware bei der Bewertung von Spielen unwichtig.

Keine Ahnung was du dich immer über Profit ereiferst? Gehst du mittlerweile arbeiten? Wenn ja, tust du es ohne Entgelt? Weil dir das soviel Spass macht? Ich denke nicht. Jeder, der Leistung bringt, möchte dafür entlohnt werden ... das man bestimmte Dinge unentgeltlich macht, mag sein ... aber erstmal steht der eigene Profit im Vordergrund, bei jedem von uns und bei ca. 99,8% der Dinge die wir täglich machen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> edit. crysis hat damals den vogel abgeschossen.
> es waren gefühlte 50 bilder am tag, über wochen teilweise monate.


Man sollte aber nicht den Fehler machen und die Internetseite von PCG mit dem Magazin gleichsetzen. Außerdem haben News auf PCG.de bzgl. "awesome screenshots!!1" nichts mit einem Test zutun, sondern sind für Klicks & Hits da, damit man gg.über Werbepartnern auf PCG.de besser argumentieren kann und mehr Geld für Werbung verlangen kann.

Auch eine Seite wie pcgames.de will und muss finanziert werden.

Also mach bitte nicht den gleichen Fehler wie viele Leute und misch die zwei Dinge, die in dem Kontext nichts miteinander zutun haben.



> statt solche spiele wie cod blackops zu bestrafen, vergebt ihr 90%.
> alles andere als fertig. höllen pc´s kriegen das spiel nicht zum laufen.
> ständig server bzw. host abstürze,
> singleplayer part ist man 4 - 5 stunden durch.
> ...


CoD,Crysis und Co liefen bislang immer sauber ... jedenfalls auf meinem PC, egal ob mein alter oder mein neuer. D.h. wenn diese Spiele auch bei PCG super funktionieren, wie soll man denn bitte "Kritikpunkte" 'erfinden', nur weil User A im Forum meint, bei ihm läufts scheisse? Niemand weiß was User A für einen PC und/oder Setup ( OS, Treiber, etc. ) hat.

Des Weiteren sind wir hier wieder bei Spielzeit = Spielwertung ... wenn ich in einem Spiel über 5h sehr gut unterhalten werde, im Vorfeld weiß, dass das Spiel nur 5h lang ist, dann ist es mir selbst überlassen ob ich dafür 50 EUR auf den Tisch lege oder einfach warte.

Wenn ein Spiel ab Sekunde 1 5h Dauerspielspass bringt, dann sind 90% absolut in Ordnung. Was interessiert mich denn der Multiplayer? Überhaupt nicht ... D.h. jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden was einem Spass macht und was nicht. Wir wissen ja alle das dir DE3 absolut viel Spass macht, es gibt aber genug Leute die mit einem CoD im Singleplayer mind. genausoviel Spass haben und die bestätigen dir sofort die 90% Wertung.

Aber da sind wir beim eigentlichen Problem & warum ich Magazine wie c't so genial finde: es gibt keine % Wertung. Es gibt einen langen Text mit Pro & Contra, soll doch der geneigte Leser sich selbst ein Urteil bilden ... so wie ich es oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## MICHI123 (8. September 2011)

Ich schließe mich da auch eher Petra Fröhlich an. 
Jedoch wäre bei bestimmten Spielen eine "einordnung in den gesellschaftlichen Kontext" oder eine "ethische diskussion" garnicht so uninteressant, die Flughafenszene in Modern Warfare 2 bietet zum Beispiel sicherlich viel Potential. Aber das ist eher die Ausnahme meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## kornhill (8. September 2011)

Also im grossen und ganzen bin ich auf Petras Seite. In dem Bericht von Christian Schmidt habe ich aber auch ein paar Sachen gefunden die nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen sind. 

Ich finde es wichtig, daß das "Feature" in Spielen durchleuchtet wird, keine Frage! Aber der Aspekt des Inhalts, des Films sozusagen, geht mir ein bischen ab. Gerade dieses Jahr im Rollenspielsektor hat man es gut gesehen. So ziemlich jedes wichtige Rollenspiel dieses Jahr hat zwischen 84% und 89% bekommen. Der Unterschied in der technischen Bewertung ist also marginal.

Inhaltlich also der erzählerische und literarische Wert wurde aber niemals wirklich miteinbezogen. Das am schlechtesten Bewertete, Deus Ex, hat wahrscheinlich die mit Abstand dichteste Welt und Atmosphäre. Bei einem Witcher 2, wurde es mitbewertet das es gegen Ende hin, erzählerisch aber auch die technik der Erzählung merkbar schlechter wird.

Ein Fable 3 hingegen hat mich mit dem unbefriedigsten Ende zurückgelassen was ich lange erlebt habe. Erzählerisch zwar nicht schlecht, aber für ein Computerspiel dieser Art wirklich seltsam. Wurde nicht erwähnt.

Alle diese Spiele waren sehr gut was die Story und das Erlebnis angeht, in der Wertung konnte man das allerdings nur schwer erkennen. Eine Betrachtungsweise die mehr dem literarischen oder inhaltlichen Wert berücksichtigt, hätte unter Umständen eine bessere Kaufempfehlung ergeben. 

Ein Dungeon Siege 3, Dragon Age 2, lagen auch in diesem Wertungsbereich. 

Bei Point&Click Adventures geht man z.B. viel mehr auf das Inhaltliche ein. Hier ist es auch viel schwerer über Rätselmechaniken etc. zu berichten. Der Test zu Limbo hat sich sehr stark auf beide Elemente, Gameplay und Inhalt bezogen. 

Im Allgemeinen ist ein sehr gutes Spieleerlebnis eine gesunde Mischung aus gutem Gameplay (technik) und starker Atmosphäre (Welt, Stimmung und/oder Story). Deshalb sollte man beides berücksichtigen. In den Bewertungen heute, spielt die Technik meiner Meinung nach keine zu grosse Rolle, sondern der Inhalt und das Erlebnis eine zu kleine.


----------



## HolyHerbert (8. September 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Wobei grade Prozente vermutlich etwas zuviel des guten sind. Ist ein Spiel mit 73% wirklich spürbar besser, als eins mit 72%? Ich würde sagen so fein lässt sich das gar nicht aufdröseln, da kann man auch ne Skala von 1 bis 10 verwenden.


 Das meinte ich auch nicht. Generell ist eine feste Einordnung zB in einer Skala einfach sinnvoll, weil man dann ungefähr weiß woran man ist. Eine 1bis10-Skala wäre da genauso hilfreich wie eine Prozentwertung.


----------



## Metalhawk (8. September 2011)

Es ist zum Thema eigentlich schon fast alles gesagt, trotzdem werde ich meine Meinung zum Zwecke der besseren Statistik hinterlegen.

Was mir persönlich ein großes Bedürfnis ist: Behaltet bitte die 100% Wertung bei. Das Schulnotensystem ist bei der Menge an ähnlichen Spielen völlig unzureichend. Es ist mir unverständlich wie damit Grid von Most Wanted und Dirt 2 unterschieden werden soll. Diese Spiele haben in meinen Augen für unvoreingenommene Rennspieler kleine Qualitätsunterschiede die herausgearbeitet werden können und müssen. Natürlich bedeutet das auch mehr Arbeit als das Schulnotensystem.

Eine Spielezeitschrift wie die PC Games richtet sich zum Großteil an Coregamer. Man kann es nicht allen Recht machen. Der Versuch führt zur Fabel der 3 Freunde dessen Ausgang bekannt sein sollte. (Bitte nicht googeln, ihr landet bei Fable 3)

Welche passende Überleitung zum Thema "Computerspiele haben sich als Unterhaltungsmedium durchgesetzt und bedürfen entsprechende Behandlung"
Diesem absurd langen Thema ist entgegenzusetzten, dass sich die Informationspolitik in den letzten 20 Jahren auch rapide verändert hat. Bedruckes Papier zu verkaufen ist bestenfalls im Toilettenpapiersektor einfacher geworden, denn fast jede Information steht im Internet vor Zeitungsrelease verfügbar.
Man brauch also eine Marke die etwas bedeutet, wie diese eine bekanntere Colasorte. Jeder kann inzwischen Wasser mit Zucker mischen.
Kurz gesagt: Eine Spezialisierung auf eine möglichst große, ertragreiche, zuverlässige Zielgruppe (Suchtknoten z.B.) ist zwingend erforderlich.
PC Games versucht die Zielgruppe im Vergleich zu anderen Zeitungen durch ihre seriöse Berichterstattung schon zu maximieren. Jetzt aber noch den kulturellen Zusammenhang von Bulletstorm zu den Werken von Albrecht Dürer und Franz Kafka zu beleuchten ist definitiv zuviel des Guten, damit kann sich Rossi auf seine ganz eigene Art beschäftigen. Die Rumpelkammer ist ausreichend real life für eine Spielezeitschrift.
Um der Gegenseite nicht komplett das Wasser abzugraben. 
Ich erwische mich auch öfters wie ich den kompletten Artikel überspringe und mir nur die % durchlese. Deckt sich das Ergebnis mit meinen Erwartungen kaufe ich oder eben nicht. Deckt sich das Ergebnis nicht mit meinen Erwartungen, lese ich evtl. etwas mehr. Bei Blockbustern lese ich natürlich auch mehr.
Warum ist das so ? Warum ist das bei allen Spielzeitschriften so ? Niemand schafft es offenbar Artikel zu verfassen die sich über die durchschnittliche Internetberichterstattung erheben. 

Deshalb mein gewaltiger, exorbitanter Vorschlag zum Endsieg:

Wie wärs wenn in jeder Zeitschrift mal ein Spiel zusätzlich von einem Fremdtester rezensiert wird. Es muss natürlich nicht die gewohnte Art und Weise sein. Es wäre aber sicherlich eine win win Situation für den ein oder andern Promi in einer großen Spielezeitschrift mal seinen Senf abzugeben. Es wäre auch ein Marktvorteil.
Mich würde zum Beispiel die Meinung von Helge Schneider zu dem ein oder andern Spiel interessieren. Die Liste der potenziellen Kandidaten ist laaaaang. 
Damit wäre der Kritik auch in irgend einer Art und Weise genüge getan.

lg Metalhawk


Edit: Bei schlechten Spielen sollten sich die Redakteure noch drastischer, sarkastischer, humoristischer für die erlittenen Qualen verbal rächen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn in jeder Zeitschrift mal ein Spiel zusätzlich von einem Fremdtester rezensiert wird. Es muss natürlich nicht die gewohnte Art und Weise sein. Es wäre aber sicherlich eine win win Situation für den ein oder andern Promi in einer großen Spielezeitschrift mal seinen Senf abzugeben. Es wäre auch ein Marktvorteil.
> Mich würde zum Beispiel die Meinung von Helge Schneider zu dem ein oder andern Spiel interessieren. Die Liste der potenziellen Kandidaten ist laaaaang.
> Damit wäre der Kritik auch in irgend einer Art und Weise genüge getan.


Die Idee an sich ist nicht verkehrt, allerdings muss der "Promi", egal war, schön selber mit dem Medium in Kontakt gekommen zu sein und ggf. auch regelmäßig zocken.

Wenn z.B. ein Seehofer Counter-Strike testet, kommt nur Unsinn bei raus, genauso wie bei einem 'harten Gänsta-Rappa' ein Test von CoD wohl auch in die Hose geht, wenn, fiktiv, bereits am Anfang geschrieben wird: "Geil, Zivis am Flughafen umholzen ... der Hammer!".

Zwei drastische Beispiele ... aber die drücken meine Kritik schon ganz gut aus. 

Ich persönlich würde es besser finden, wenn man ggf. zwei Tests bekommt. Einen 0815 mit Wertung, einen wie die von mir angesprochenen c't Tests, einfach nur Text ... nichts weiter. Wären auch nur 2,3 Seiten mehr, muss man ja nicht bei allen Tests machen.


----------



## Metalhawk (8. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> "Geil, Zivis am Flughafen umholzen ... der Hammer!".



Genau sowas würde ich lustig finden, Unterschicht-TV boomt auch im Moment. Natürlich nicht unbedingt mit Bushido und Co anfangen. Aber NEIN diese Menschen müssen nicht unbedingt mit Spielen in Kontakt geraten sein. Es soll ja grade "AUCH" die artfremde Betrachtung amüsieren oder zum Nachdenken anregen.

P.S. übrigens sehr schöner Artikel @ Petra Fröhlich

Edit: Welcher Promi hätte den heute noch den Schneid so nen Spruch auf seine Kappe zu nehmen


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Genau sowas würde ich lustig finden, Unterschicht-TV boomt auch im Moment. Natürlich nicht unbedingt mit Bushido und Co anfangen. Aber NEIN diese Menschen müssen nicht unbedingt mit Spielen in Kontakt geraten sein. Es soll ja grade "AUCH" die artfremde Betrachtung amüsieren oder zum Nachdenken anregen.


Das würdest du lustig finden? Ich würde mir pikiert an den Kopf fassen ... wie jemand solche Gefühle bekommt weil er ein Spiel zockt.

Aber davon ab, was nutzt mir artfremde Betrachtung wenn derjenige überhaupt keinen Bezug zu unserem Hobby hat? Das ist so, als ob ne Frau über Fußball schreibt:

"Ja hier, dingens Elf Kerle in knappen Shorts sind 90 Minuten gelaufen ... so ein Volldepp mit Gelfrisur hats dann nach 40 Min. ... oder waren es 60 Min.?, geschafft das Runde in den weißen Kasten mit Netz zu befördern!"

Das sind so Texte die man(n) nicht braucht ... davon ab, dass ich selber Fußball nicht mag, aber solche Einschätzungen, Berichte etc. sind absolut unnütz.

Ich bleib ja dabei, das deine Idee gut ist, aber ganz artfremd sollten die Tester dann doch nicht sein.


----------



## Metalhawk (8. September 2011)

Eine Ghettoisierung von Gaming Nerds hilft keinem weiter. Die Reflektion von völlig Fremden hilft einem oft weiter als die eigene oder der eigenen Gemeinschaft. Das Humorpotential ist auch drastisch größer wie du eindrucksvoll bewiesen hast. 

Edit: Das ist wie ein Gastauftritt von Bushido im literarischen Quartett, oder Alice Schwarzer im Playboy. Es senkt zwar die Qualität aber wirbelt ne Menge Staub auf  Deshalb sollte man es auch auf eine Glosse pro Spiel bzw. Zeitung begrenzen.


----------



## HolyHerbert (8. September 2011)

Die Idee ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Jemand, der so gar keine Ahnung hat, bemerkt vielleicht auch mal andere Dinge. Zum Beispiel stört es einen nach dem gefühlt tausendsten Shooter nicht mehr, wie viele Menschen man da einfach umballert, aber wenn das jemand ohne einen Funken Ahnung spielt, würde ihm vielleicht mal auffallen, was das doch für ein Schwachsinn ist. 

Andersrum gefällt ihnen vermutlich die Grafik von FIFA 2002 ziemlich gut, obwohl sie hemmungslos veraltet ist.

Ich glaube, manchmal fehlt dieser Branche ein neutraler Blick von außen.


----------



## krucki1 (8. September 2011)

Oh man wenn man sich so anguckt was Herr Schmidt so schreibt..


> Sie muss intelligenter werden, sie muss die Funktionsbeschreibung zurückschrauben zugunsten der Interpretation. Sie muss ihre funktionalen Urteile über Spiele ergänzen durch ökonomische, politische, ethische, künstlerische und gesellschaftliche Urteile.


 Also ganz ehrlich, ich möchte mein Leben nicht breittreten, aber ich bin Student, an Gesellschaftlichen Diskussionen interessiert und N-TV läuft täglich. Irgendwann ist aber auch mal Schluss und ich möchte mich einfach nur entspannen, meine Freizeit genießen und Spaß haben. Ich vermisse deswegen in einem Spieletest ganz bestimmt nicht politische, ethische und gesellschaftliche Urteile. Ich möchte nicht 8 Seiten über ein Spiel lesen, es tun auch 4 Seiten. Ich muss schon genug lesen und "abarbeiten". Ich stimme ihm in dem Punkt zu das nicht jede Waffe aufgelistet werden muss und der Text durch solchen "Kleinkram" weiter aufgebläht wird, jedoch gilt das gleiche für seine gern gesehenen Urteile über Gesellschaft ect.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> [...] Deshalb sollte man es auch auf eine Glosse pro Spiel bzw. Zeitung begrenzen.


Über Humor können wir streiten, ich find das mit den Zivis immer noch nicht lustig.

Des Weiteren sehe ich keinen Sinn hier "Staub" aufzuwirbeln. Wir wollen unser Hobby Salonfähig machen, d.h. einer breitem Masse als normales Hobby, was es ja auch ist, klarmachen ... seien es nun Shooter, MMOs oder xyz Genre.

Das Problem ist nur, dass dank der Medien und Politiker ein eh schon verqueres Bild von uns existiert, ich glaube da brauchen wir kein Bsp. wie oben was lauwarm beim nächsten Amoklauf präsentiert wird. *Wir* wissen, dass Amoklauf oder Gewalt im Allgemeinen nicht ( nur ) auf Spiele zurückzuführen sind ... die breite Masse weiß es nicht und lässt sich gerne 'blenden'.


----------



## Metalhawk (8. September 2011)

Du gehst zum lachen auch in den Keller Rabowke oder ? Ich finde man sollte bei Humor keine Tabus einführen, generell bin ich gegen Zensur. Und ich seh mich auch nicht als kleine, bedrohte Minderheit am Rockzipfel der Gesellschaft der bald das spielen verboten wird, weil irgendo wieder einer durchgedreht ist.
Wir sind bereits eine Macht und das weiß inzwischen auch der Bundestag, noch so eine Debatte wird da so schnell keiner mehr vom Zaun brechen so wie sie damals auf den Sack bekommen haben. Es ist Zeit für mehr Flagge zeigen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Du gehst zum lachen auch in den Keller Rabowke oder ? Ich finde man sollte bei Humor keine Tabus einführen, generell bin ich gegen Zensur. Und ich seh mich auch nicht als kleine, bedrohte Minderheit am Rockzipfel der Gesellschaft der bald das spielen verboten wird, weil irgendo wieder einer durchgedreht ist.
> Wir sind bereits eine Macht und das weiß inzwischen auch der Bundestag, noch so eine Debatte wird da so schnell keiner mehr vom Zaun brechen so wie sie damals auf den Sack bekommen haben. Es ist Zeit für mehr Flagge zeigen.


Stimmt ... ich bin total unlustig und mein zweiter Nick in diesem Forum ist Spassbremse. 

Wir können ja gerne mal eine Umfrage hier in diesem Forum machen, ob ernstgemeinte Sätze zu CoD wie mein Bsp. weiter oben als 'humorvoll' interpretiert werden oder man sich fremdschämen muss.

Wem dabei einer abgeht weil er virtuell Zivilisten in einem Flughafen 'umholzen' darf, hat mMn andere Probleme.

Flagge zeigen, Spiele gesellschaftsfähig machen ... alles gut, alles richtig. Aber bitte auf niveauvolle und vorallem erwachsende Art & Weise.


----------



## Metalhawk (8. September 2011)

@Rabowke
Dann hast du wohl unter dem falschen Nick gepostet  
Nein, mal im Ernst, dein Beispiel wird sich nicht eins zu eins zutragen. Es zeigt nur in welche Richtung es gehen kann. Das soll man nicht gut finden. Was ich ab und an im Fernsehen sehe finde ich auch nicht gut, aber manchmal lustig. 
Viele Sender schaffen es durch die groteske Verarschung von den Verlierern der Gesellschaft, dass sich die geistige Unterschicht als Elite fühlt. Ist aus moralischen Gesichtspunkten absolut unter aller Sau. Für die Unterschicht welche indirekt mitverarscht wird offenbar ok. Darf man jetzt darüber lachen oder nicht ? Es gibt imo kein Gremium was das zu Entscheiden hat. 
Durch die Zurschaustellung von Extrembeispielen kann man jede These verreißen. Ich traue den Redakteuren durchaus zu ein gesundes Mittelmaß anzuwenden. Helge Schneider z.B. ist nicht als großer Zocker bekannt, trotzdem würde ich gerne seinen Kommentar zu einigen Spielen lesen wollen. Walter Moers übrigens auch 
Ich bin durchaus auch nicht das mittelmaß was Humor angeht, bei mir ziehen sich meistens erst leicht die Mundwinkel hoch wenn die Masse ein tiefes Ho, Ho, Ho hören läst. Ich trage auch nicht das finanzielle Risiko für dieses Konzept, sonst wäre ich ja auch gewinnbeteiligt.

In diesem Sinne: Mahlzeit


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2011)

Das ist wieder so Deutsch. Auf jeden Fall Contra geben. 

Ich finde den Essay von diesem Ex-GS Typen wichtig zu lesen und zu verstehen. Klaro hat er es sehr übertrieben, das ganze. Genauso hat Petra absolut Recht mit vielen ihrer Thesen, allerdings sollte man den Essay des GS-Fritzen nicht an den Pranger stellen, wie Petra es tut, sondern als Denkansatz nehmen was man in Zukunft eventuell verbessern könnte.

Wieso ist Petra den nicht auf die große Kritik eingeangen wie pedantisch alles in Zahlen festgehalten werden muss? Bei einem der subjektivsten Hobbies überhaupt?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. September 2011)

Ich muss gestehen, dass mich der Essay von Herrn Schmidt ein wenig an die Fachlektüre aus meinem Studium erinnert. Viel gelaber, aber nichts gesagt. Vielleicht liegt das jetzt auch an der Übermüdung oder, dass ich durchs Arbeiten heute zu abgestumpft bin, aber der Artikel lässt sich für mich echt viel zu stark zsuammenkürzen, als dass ich ihn ernst nehmen kann. Gamesmagazine sind zu detailverliebt und verlassen sich auf Coregamer? Kann ich so nicht glauben. "Funktionsbeschreibungen zurückschrauben zugunsten von Interpretationen"? Halte ich für einen teuflischen Fehler. "Plattformdenken ablegen und das Medium Spiel in all seinen Ausprägungen ernst nehmen"? Das ist mal ein Satz, der gelinde gesagt.... nichts sagt. Wenn ich sowas in meinen Arbeiten schreibe steht dahinter ein großes "SINN?". "Nicht als Erfüllungsgehilfe der Industrie". Ja DAS kann ich nachvollziehen. Der Abschnitt davor ist wieder Medienwirksamer Bullshit. Er sollte Politiker werden. Und dann noch so Späßchen wie "sich professionalisieren"? Ganz ehrlich, was genau versteht er denn darunter. Für mich zu ungenau.

Frau Fröhlichs Artikel geht genauer auf einzelne Teile ein. Bei den gelieferten Steilvorlagen für mittelmäßigen Journalismus von Herrn Schmidt aber keine große Kunst. Aber es ist erstaunlich, dass ich erst Frau Fröhlichs Artikel lesen musste, um einen tieferen Sinn hinter dem anderen zu erkennen. Ohne die Aufdröselung von ihr, wäre der Artikel bei mir als "nichtssagend provokativ" einfach abgelegt worden. 
Ich finde interessant, was sie da alles rauslesen kann  Ich selber scheine dazu gerade echt zu müde zu sein


----------



## koemeterion (8. September 2011)

Erst einmal zu dem Artikel hier: Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, dann steht (sinngemäß) dreimal dort "Herr Schmidt sagt XY und Frau Fröhlich hat darauf geantwortet." Kann man durchaus so machen, allerdings liest sich das arg eintönig und langweilig.

Zum Thema: Wie Vordack schon sagt, man sollte Herrn Schmidt's Meinung als Denkanstoß verstehen. Das interessantere Texte (was auch immer das für welche wären) mehr Heft-Käufer anlocken glaubt wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Herr Schmidt selbst. Die Probleme für die Zeitschriften sind mMn, einmal das Internet (jeden Bericht findet man meist noch vor dem neuen Heft auf der Website), zum anderen die Spielebranche. Ich seh nur noch selten gute Spiele über die ich etwas erfahren WILL. Die meisten Spiele sind verbuggt oder unfertig, das alles wird aber meist in den Wertungen kaum bis gar nicht berücksichtigt. Da gibt es dann immer noch eine 85er Wertung für etwas das sich schlecht spielt, nicht rund läuft oder sonstiges. Stattdessen wurde eine zeitlang darüber gemeckert das die neueren CoD's viel zu kurz und langweilig sind und dann? Super Wertungen. 

Ich denke nicht nur Spieler, sondern auch die Presse sollte den Entwicklern/Publishern mal die wahre Meinung zeigen. Nicht aus Protest, sondern als Zeichen. Modern Warfare 2 (und nun wohl auch 3) 60€ am PC?! Really? Wofür? 6h Singleplayer und einen MP den ich persönlich nicht will.
Dann bekommt das Ding wieder eine Spitzenbewertung von 88+ und man meckert dennoch im Podcast oder in 4 Zeilen im Artikel über das "immer gleiche Moorhuhn schießen, altbackende Grafik" usw. ... aber hej! "Der MP ist toll und nicht zu vergessen die Action, diese super Scripts!"

Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist könnten die kommenden Artikel zu BF3 und CoD:MW3 jeweils 2 Seiten ausfüllen und nicht - wie ich erwarte - jeweils 10. 

Wie man merkt ich bin kein Mainstream Mensch, denn ich weiß das die zwei Artikel kommen werden und auch sehr groß denn das wollen viele Leser haben. Aber ich möchte lieber etwas "kreatives" wie Herr Schmidt es verlangt. Das ist zwar nicht Massentauglich, aber ich würde mich freuen und so etwas sehr gerne lesen und haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Man sollte aber nicht den Fehler machen und die Internetseite von PCG mit dem Magazin gleichsetzen. Außerdem haben News auf PCG.de bzgl. "awesome screenshots!!1" nichts mit einem Test zutun, sondern sind für Klicks & Hits da, damit man gg.über Werbepartnern auf PCG.de besser argumentieren kann und mehr Geld für Werbung verlangen kann.
> 
> Also mach bitte nicht den gleichen Fehler wie viele Leute und misch die zwei Dinge, die in dem Kontext nichts miteinander zutun haben.



mag ja sein dass im magazin alles kompakter dargestellt wird, da es einfach nicht den raum für so viel "werbung" bietet.
aber da pcg.de  die online-variante des magazins ist, ist es für mich kein großer unterschied.
was ich damit sagen will ist, dass solche nervende news ständig auf spiele hinweisen die sowas nicht verdient haben.
es gibt durchaus spiele die mehr aufmerksamkeit verdienen, was wiederrum der wertung gut tut bzw.
die herangehensweise an so ein spiel.

es gibt games mit mitte 80% wertung, werden kurz gelobt und dann ist schicht im schacht.
aber auch irgendwelche specials zu verschiedenen bzw. games mit besonderem spielwitz und ideen werden
oft totgeschwiegen.
stattdessen wird / wurde man auf jeder seite auf die ach so tolle grafik von crysis hingewiesen und das
über einen langen zeitraum.
CoD entwickelt sich einfach kein bisschen weiter, instant action hin oder her.
andere spiele die ebenfalls kaum was neues bieten werden bestraft weil
die vorgänger schon so waren.
aber beim cod spielt das keine rolle.



> CoD,Crysis und Co liefen bislang immer sauber ... jedenfalls auf meinem PC, egal ob mein alter oder mein neuer. D.h. wenn diese Spiele auch bei PCG super funktionieren, wie soll man denn bitte "Kritikpunkte" 'erfinden', nur weil User A im Forum meint, bei ihm läufts scheisse? Niemand weiß was User A für einen PC und/oder Setup ( OS, Treiber, etc. ) hat
> 
> Des Weiteren sind wir hier wieder bei Spielzeit = Spielwertung ... wenn ich in einem Spiel über 5h sehr gut unterhalten werde, im Vorfeld weiß, dass das Spiel nur 5h lang ist, dann ist es mir selbst überlassen ob ich dafür 50 EUR auf den Tisch lege oder einfach warte.
> 
> Wenn ein Spiel ab Sekunde 1 5h Dauerspielspass bringt, dann sind 90% absolut in Ordnung. Was interessiert mich denn der Multiplayer? Überhaupt nicht ... D.h. jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden was einem Spass macht und was nicht. Wir wissen ja alle das dir DE3 absolut viel Spass macht, es gibt aber genug Leute die mit einem CoD im Singleplayer mind. genausoviel Spass haben und die bestätigen dir sofort die 90% Wertung.


 
du wirst es nicht glauben aber ein CoD läuft bei mir schlechter als crysis auf high, dx3 auf high, metro 2033 mid-high,
cryostasis auf high, mirrors edge auf max.
und cod ist primär eigentlich sogar ein mp spiel, das ist eine schweinerei tut mir leid.

ich empfehle dir mal entsprechende foren aufzusuchen mit welchen problemen die CoDler (vor allem black ops) zu kämpfen haben.
support sowie patches gleich null. warum auch? es wurde millionenmal gekauft weil alle so sehr vom spiel schwärmen obwohl
es schlecht programmiert ist.

black ops auf ps3 ist sowieso eine zumutung was sie hosts angeht. mein kumpel hat sich das geholt, sp part wart ca 4 - 5 stunden durch
(wohl bemerkt mit gamepad....) zum multiplayer: verbindung und drops jede halbe stunde (wenn überhaupt)
so ein spiel bekommt höchstwertungen und das sogar für nen vollpreis?
gute inszenierung hin oder her, es ist einfach nur der name CoD was die wertung nach oben treibt.
das ist alles andere als fair und gerecht gegenüber anderen spielen die wirklich versuchen etwas neues zu bieten.

und zur spiellänge. naja. ist wohl geschmackssache.
ich steh eher nicht so auf quickies 
es geht um preis / leistung her. 40 - 50 euro für 5 stunden spielzeit. jede stunde knappe 10 euro?....
außerdem hab ich de3 gar nicht erwähnt, weiß nicht warum du das hier jetzt erwähnst.


----------



## Toddodd (8. September 2011)

Ich habe diese Debatte nun seit Beginn gründlich beobachtet, und ganz ehrlich: Die Art, wie Frau Fröhlich versucht, Schmidts Argumentation und Appelle wegzudiskutieren, ähnelt weniger einer sachlichen Diskussion sondern eher einem reflexartig herausgebrüllten: "Das war schon immer so, also ist das gut und bleibt auch so."
Auf einen der wichtigsten Kritikpunkte, die zwanghafte Zahlenfixiertheit der gesamten Branche geht sie gar nicht ein.

Das Argument, dass bei Spielepreisen von über 50 Euro die Kaufberatung es sich nicht leisten könnte, neben der Mechanik und Technik auch noch so etwas wie Inhalt behanden zu können, ist vollkommen lächerlich. Wer sich mit Familie einen 3d-Film im Kino ansieht, landet schnell bei vergleichbaren Summen.
Ich habe jedenfalls noch keine Filmrezensionen gesehen, in denen der Preis für die Kinokarte durch das Produkt aus zweistelliger Prozentnote für die Filmqualität und der Filmlänge in Minuten geteilt wird, um das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu errechnen.

Die Behauptung, dass Spiele nicht mit Büchern oder Filmen vergleichbar seien, weil sie (Achtung, Trommelwirbel) das "FEATURE" hätten (Applaus, Applaus!), ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Wieso darf man so grundsätzlich verschiedene Spiele wie World of Goo und Call of Duty in derselben Tabelle und derselben 100-stelligen Notenskala einordnen. Was gibt es da groß an Gemeinsamkeiten? Selbst bei auf den ersten Blick so ähnlichen Spielen wie Far Cry und Far Cry 2 ist dieser Ansatz zum Scheitern verurteilt. Kleine Frage: Kann irgendjemand mir objektiv beweisen, warum die Entscheidung, in Far Cry 2 das Fadenkreuz zu entfernen, gut oder schlecht war? Woran kann man das festmachen? Das Testen von Spielen ist wie das Kritisieren von Filmen, Theaterstücken oder Romanen, immer subjektiv. Klar gibt es ein paar objektive Anhaltspunkte, aber sind das genug, um ein Spiel auf einer Skala von 0 bis 100 genau zu verorten? Warum nur müssen sich wirklich alle Spielepublikationen auf diese Zahlen fixieren, auf diese mechanischen Betrachtungen?

Am meisten hat mich an Frau Fröhlichs Artikel aber ein Argument gestört, das verkürzt ungefähr so lautet: 
Spiele sind zu doof, um darüber intelligent schreiben zu können.
Wie kann man nur so darauf aus sein, das Lieblingshobby in den Dreck zu ziehen? Klar ist nicht jedes Spiel intelligent und aussagekräftig, aber gilt für Filme und Bücher etwas anderes? Den größten Erfolg an den Kinokassen haben Filme wie Transformers, Meine Frau die Spartaner und ich, Scary Movie, Godzilla vs. Mechagodzilla, und so weiter und so fort. Trotzdem scheint sich bei Filmrezensionen ein gewisser Anspruch herausgebildet zu haben, und genau diesen Anspruch hat Christian Schmidt auch an die Games-Zeitschriften. Wenn sogar Rezensionen zu Filmen wie Piranhas 3D ohne Prozentzahlen und mit einer Einordnung des Filmes in die aktuelle Kinolandschaft daherkommen, warum klappt das nicht auch bei Spielen?
Aktuell ist es ja sogar leider der Fall, dass bei Spielen, die lohnenswerte Themen für wirklich interessante Feuilletons bieten, oft einfach mit den gängigen Methoden abgehakt werden. Frau Fröhlich meint, es gäbe zu Spielen wie Deus Ex und Minecraft entsprechende Artikel. Mir stellt sich aber die Frage: Wie viele? Die paar, die man findet, sind entweder von Christian Schmidt oder stehen in der Gee.
Außerdem ist die Liste an Spielen, zu denen sich ein Artikel auf der Metaebene findet, länger als Frau Fröhlich denkt:
Wie steht es mit der Werktreue bei Der Herr der Ringe Online? Auf welche Theorien und Bücher bezieht sich Bioshock (pcgames fiel in dieser Hinsicht in einer Vorschau von damals gerade noch ein Bond-Film als Referenz ein)? Was sagen die Sims über die Wertvorstellungen unserer Gesellschaft aus? Welche Feindbilder halten sich in PC-Spielen am längsten und wieso? Welchen Einfluss hat das US-Militär auf amerikanische Entwickler von Ego-Shooteen? Wie stark sind die Vorurteile gegenüber Spielern noch bei Nichtspielern verwurzelt? Worauf zielt die Satire von Fallout ab? Welche Entwickler stehen eigentlich hinter den Spielern? Was macht Warren Spector eigentlich gerade?

Stattdessen werden Spiele weiterhin behandelt wie Spielhallenautomaten mit besserer Grafik: Anzahl der Waffen+Größe der Texturen+Spielzeit-Anzahl der Bugs=Spielspaß
Ich persönlich sehe in meinem Hobby noch etwas mehr, und ich hoffe, dass es hier auch einigen anderen so geht.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> es geht um preis / leistung her. 40 - 50 euro für 5 stunden spielzeit. jede stunde knappe 10 euro?....


Ich vergleich es immer mit Kino. Den letzten Batman haben wir im IMAX gesehen und haben 17,50 EUR pro Karte dafür hingeblättert ... und wir hatten unseren Spass.

Genauso sehe ich das auch mit Spielen. Mal davon ab, das PC Spiele selten 50 EUR kosten und auch nur max. 5h Spielzeit bieten. Ich bin sicherlich nicht der langsamste Spieler & mir fällt ad hoc kein Spiel ein, wo ich nur 5h dran gesessen hätte ... wobei, The Force Unleashed mit knapp 8 oder 9h.

Das ist aber auch einer der Gründe warum ich mir Spiele seeeeehr selten zum Vollpreis am Releasetag kaufe. Ich hab eh keine Zeit mehr fürs zocken, aus diesem Grund kann ich auch gerne paar Monate warten und dann bekommt man die meisten Spiele für 20 Pfund.

Da ich aber gutes Geld verdiene, muss ich mir ehrlich gesagt selbst darüber nicht den Kopf zerbrechen & wiederhole mich an dieser Stelle: wenn ich für 40 EUR fünf Stunden bombastisch unterhalten werde, dann habe ich die 40 EUR gerne investiert. Zahle ich 40 EUR für ein Spiel wo ich mich durchquälen muss oder wo ich das Gefühl habe alles wirkt künstlich gestreckt, dann bereue ich die 40 EUR, obwohl ich ja eigentlich mehr Spielzeit pro EUR erhalte ... nur ist Zeit != Spielspass ... jedenfalls für mich.



> außerdem hab ich de3 gar nicht erwähnt, weiß nicht warum du das hier jetzt erwähnst.


 Nein, hast du auch nicht. Ich hab DE3 erwähnt weil es ein aktuelles Spiel mit einer recht hohen bzw. langen Spielzeit ist. DE3 war also nur ein Beispiel für Spiele mit deutlich mehr als 10 Spielzeit.

War weder bös noch sonst was gemeint.


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2011)

Toddodd schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Debatte nun seit Beginn gründlich beobachtet, und ganz ehrlich: Die Art, wie Frau Fröhlich versucht, Schmidts Argumentation und Appelle wegzudiskutieren, ähnelt weniger einer sachlichen Diskussion sondern eher einem reflexartig herausgebrüllten: "Das war schon immer so, also ist das gut und bleibt auch so."
> Auf einen der wichtigsten Kritikpunkte, die zwanghafte Zahlenfixiertheit der gesamten Branche geht sie gar nicht ein.
> 
> Das Argument, dass bei Spielepreisen von über 50 Euro die Kaufberatung es sich nicht leisten könnte, neben der Mechanik und Technik auch noch so etwas wie Inhalt behanden zu können, ist vollkommen lächerlich. Wer sich mit Familie einen 3d-Film im Kino ansieht, landet schnell bei vergleichbaren Summen.
> ...



/Applause

Für mich der beste Text den ich hier in diesem Jahr gelesen habe.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. September 2011)

Toddodd schrieb:


> ...Kleine Frage: Kann irgendjemand mir objektiv beweisen, warum die Entscheidung, in Far Cry 2 das Fadenkreuz zu entfernen, gut oder schlecht war? Woran kann man das festmachen?...


 Ich habe beides nicht gespielt, aber allgemein würde ich sagen das beides nicht besonders gut gelöst ist. Gut wäre, wenn man in den Optionen selbst die Wahl hat, mit oder ohne Fadenkreuz zu spielen, zumindest im Singleplayer eines Spieles.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich vergleich es immer mit Kino. Den letzten Batman haben wir im IMAX gesehen und haben 17,50 EUR pro Karte dafür hingeblättert ... und wir hatten unseren Spass.
> 
> Genauso sehe ich das auch mit Spielen. Mal davon ab, das PC Spiele selten 50 EUR kosten und auch nur max. 5h Spielzeit bieten. Ich bin sicherlich nicht der langsamste Spieler & mir fällt ad hoc kein Spiel ein, wo ich nur 5h dran gesessen hätte ... wobei, The Force Unleashed mit knapp 8 oder 9h.



oh je rabowke. so gern ich auch dieses kino-beispiel verstehen will, das kann man doch nicht wirklich vergleichen 

da bezahlt man für die location, für den sound, für den totale genuss bei einer riesen leinwand. 
da gibt man geld aus weil man weiß es ist ein film. das ist eine völlig andere konsums-einstellung.
man weiß es dauert seine 2~ stunden, man wird unterhalten, große leinwand, genialer sound, keine kompromisse
was die technik angeht (obs einem gefällt oder nicht ist die andere frage)
und viel spaß mit freunden bzw. freundin

ich mein würdest du auch viel geld ausgeben für ein spiel was nur 2 stunden lang dauert, dafür geil gemacht ist?

schön dass du persönlich viel verdienen magst bzw. dir so ein luxus gönnst, andere fühlen sich beschissen wenn
sie so viel geld für ein spiel ausgeben was von allen so gelobt wird, die tests höchstwertungen verteilen...

für ein spiel was jeder schon kennt, nur in einem etwas anderem gewand, mit wirklich sehr kleinen spiellänge,
schlimme bugs im mp und nicht vorhandenen support der entwickler.

ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn die leute mit der meinung ankommen dass sie einige fehler im spiel gern verzeihen, weil ich es selber gern tu
wenn mir das spiel wichtiger ist als so manch ein designschnitzer.
aber es sind einfach fakten warum ein CoD blackops niemals im leben so eine hohe wertung verdient.
das hat leider nicht viel mit spielspaß zu tun, wenn man versucht so objektiv es auch nur möglich ist, ein spiel zu testen
und fair darüber zu berichten.
jeder kann bei allem möglichen spaß haben - das streitet niemand ab.
aber rein objektiv gesehen ist blackops eine totale gurke.
der name, die tests und der überflüssige hype machten das spiel zum millionenseller.

mfg


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> oh je rabowke. so gern ich auch dieses kino-beispiel verstehen will, das kann man doch nicht wirklich vergleichen
> 
> da bezahlt man für die location, für den sound, für den totale genuss bei einer riesen leinwand.
> da gibt man geld aus weil man weiß es ist ein film. das ist eine völlig andere konsums-einstellung.
> ...


Du verkomplizierst meinen Vergleich schon wieder. Du magst ja beim Setup zu bestimmten Teilen recht haben, aber trotzdem geht es hier um das wesentliche: um den Film. Im Grunde ist es doch egal ob du den Film im IMAX, normalen Kino oder BR schaust ... du zahlst für beides "ordentlich" Geld und wirst eine gewisse zeitlang unterhalten.

Komm mir jetzt nicht mit Spitzfindigkeiten wie "aber eine BR hat doch Extras", genauso wie MP bei Spielen interessiert mich so ein Schmuh absolut garnicht. Null. D.h. ich zahle für einen Film eine Summe X, egal in oder auf welchem Medium ich den Film konsumiere & rechne hier eben Kosten / Laufzeit.

Genauso macht man(n) es bei Spielen ... und selbstverständlich würde ich Geld ausgeben für ein Spiel, welches nur zwei Stunden dauert und total geil gemacht ist ... die Frage ist nur in welcher Höhe. Das ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich bin ehrlich und sagte, das ich z.B. niemals 40 EUR für 2h Spielspass bei einem Computerspiel ausgeben würde, 40 EUR für 6h oder mehr wäre aber absolut in Ordnung, wenn, hier wiederhole ich mich: ich gut unterhalten werde.

Darum kann ich auch deine Kritik an Blackops nicht nachvollziehen. Davon ab, dass ich das Spiel einmal auf der 360 durchgezockt hab und dann nie wieder angeschaut habe, scheint sich das Spiel einer großen Anhängerschaft zu erfreuen. Wenn es so buggy wäre wie du behauptest, wäre dies sicherlich nicht der Fall ... wobei natürlich die Konsolenvariante sehr viel besser laufen könnte, vorallem im MP.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du verkomplizierst meinen Vergleich schon wieder. Du magst ja beim Setup zu bestimmten Teilen recht haben, aber trotzdem geht es hier um das wesentliche: um den Film. Im Grunde ist es doch egal ob du den Film im IMAX, normalen Kino oder BR schaust ... du zahlst für beides "ordentlich" Geld und wirst eine gewisse zeitlang unterhalten.
> 
> Komm mir jetzt nicht mit Spitzfindigkeiten wie "aber eine BR hat doch Extras", genauso wie MP bei Spielen interessiert mich so ein Schmuh absolut garnicht. Null. D.h. ich zahle für einen Film eine Summe X, egal in oder auf welchem Medium ich den Film konsumiere & rechne hier eben Kosten / Laufzeit.
> 
> ...


 
tut mir leid aber es gibt einen nicht ganz kleinen unterschied zwischen einem
imax, kino und br.. ich bitte dich 
veräppel mich nicht 

ich sag auch nicht dass ich dir deinen spaß mit dem spiel nicht gönne, mir gehts eher um die allgemeinheit und um die fairness
der tests.
dein geschmack, dein geld, deine erwartungen, dein spaß.

aber in zeiten von aktuellen kurzweiligen games die wirklich keinerlei fortschritte machen sondern nur paar sachen verändern,
dürften rein objektiv, nicht solch eine traumwertung bekommen.
egal wie viel action da in den wenigen stunden gepackt wird.
meine beiträge waren eher gedacht die tests zu kritisieren und nicht dich 



Spoiler



hoffnungsloser fall 



spaß bei seite. hier gehts um die fakten.
man hat schon mitbekommen dass du auch gern viel kohle für quickies ausgibst wenn sie geil sind, genau so wie
ich mein geld lieber für etwas langlebiges investier womit ich sehr lange meinen spaß haben kann


----------



## Etienne2 (8. September 2011)

gelöscht...


----------



## Metalhawk (8. September 2011)

Alter Schwede, was hier unter dem Deckmantel der Moral für ein unsachlicher Blödsinn verzapft wird geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut.
Das sich etliche "Praktikanten" ein Bein ausreißen würden um mal für PC Games zu arbeiten ist nichts Neues. Na und ? Wen interessierts, für Manche ist es evtl. ein Sprungbrett. 
Unser gesamter Wohlstand in Europa beruht auf der Unterdrückung der 3. Welt und einiger Schwellenländer. Da sind die Praktikanten bei PC Games sicher ganz nah dran oder ?
Journalistische Qualität kann natürlich jeder dahergelaufene Horst besser beurteilen als Leute die das beruflich machen, schon klar. 
Zitat: "Es kommen zwar Menschen ums Leben, aber das ist nicht so schlimm weil es ja ein Spiel ist und die Grafik von vor 2 Jahren und das Blut total verpixelt"
Niemand hat jemals sowas bei der PC Games geschrieben. Einfach mal irgdenwelche abwegigen Dinge unterstellen ist rethorisch unterste Schublade.

Die Grundaussage von Frau Fröhlich ist folgende: Spiele sind nur Entertainment.

Das ist für einige sicherlich eine Katastrophe solch eine Ernüchterung zu erfahren.
Das ist wie einem Pfarrer zu sagen "Es gibt keinen Gott" 
Oder "Alles was die Menschheit jemals aufbauen wird, wird einst in einer Supernova verglühen"
Wir Menschen hingegen sind schlichte Bioreaktoren, die aber alle ein wenig anders abgestimmt sind. Letzten Endes mittelt die Statistik aber die Unterschiede raus. Was zum logischen Schluss führt: Spiele lassen sich für die breite Masse in schlichten Qualitäts % einstufen. Sogar jede Stelle im Spiel macht unterschiedlich viel Spaß => Motivationskurve.
Jedoch nach Waldorfschulart zu kommen: "Das ist aber schade das du das so siehst" wird sicherlich nicht zum Nachdenken anregen. Das ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Ich muss dabei zwangsläufig an eine Sims spielende Grundschulpädagogin mit antiautoritärer Erziehung denken.
Aber schön das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Etienne2 (9. September 2011)

gelöscht...


----------



## Etienne2 (9. September 2011)

gelöscht...


----------



## No1-Obaruler (9. September 2011)

Mhhh .... ich hab mich auf der Schwesterseite PCGH.de mal in 'nem Blogeintrag hierüber ausgelassen, hier mal das dort Geschriebene:


*Der Ruler bloggt: #1 - Spielejournalismus (quo vadis?)*

Kunst(werke) oder einfach nur Produkte, Fließbandware?


Um diese simple Frage geht es eigentlich wenn man versucht das Dilemma  in der nationalen wie internationalen Spiele-Fachpresse zu ergründen:  Was sind Spiele heute, und wie hat man sie zu bewerten? Wie so oft liegt  die Antwort irgendwo dazwischen, und pendelt je nach Betrachtungsweise  mal in die eine, mal in die andere Richtung, und man kann die Hybris  eines ganzen Berufsstandes an dieser simplen Frage herleiten, doch  beginnen wir ganz von vorne.





Die Initalzündung zu diesem meinem ersten Blog-Eintrag gab eine Kolumne von Christian Schmidt  auf der Website des Spiegels, seines Zeichens langjähriger  stellvertretender Ex-Chefredakteur der renomierten deutschsprachigen  Spielefachpublikation GameStar. Darin rechnet er relativ unverhohlen mit  der seines Eraachtens nach zu sehr auf die Mechanik von Spielen  fokussierte Fachpresse ab, zu der er selber angehört und so wie er es  auch von der Pike auf gelernt hat. So viel vorweg: Ich teile über weite  Teile seine Kritik, daher habe ich mich auch dazu entschieden nun selber  aktiv zu werden und meine Meinung zu diesem Thema kund zu tun. Doch  worum geht es hier im Detail?


Nun, selber habe ich diese Problematik schon öfter vorgetragen, teils  auf der Website u.a. der GameStar, aber auch in Diskussionen mit anderen  Spiele-Fans und einmal sogar auf dem letztjährigen Abonnenten-Treff der  GameStar, wo ich u.a. den Herrn Matschijewsky und die Frau Schmitz doch  teils sehr mit meinem Beharren auf diesem Thema gequält habe. Es geht  um das Sezieren von Spielen in ihre Einzelteile. Die Grundidee ist dabei  erst einmal so simpel wie einleuchtend: Man klopft das Spiel auf seine  Grundmechaniken ab, setzt diese in Relation zu anderen Vertretern  desselben Genres und versucht anhand bestimmter Merkmale eine  Güterabwägung um die Spiele augenscheinlich objektiv bewerten zu können,  so weit so gut. Nun hat sich u.a. gerade die GameStar, der auch Herr  Schmidt lange Zeit angehörte, besonders darin hervorgehoben diese Art  der Analyse der grundsätzlichen Spielemechanik zu perfektionieren,  Ausdruck dessen ist ein in 10 Unterkategorien gegliederter  Wertungskasten - darunter Punkte wie Grafik, Sound oder Atmosphäre - der  von der theoretischen Maximalpunktezahl 100 ausgehend jeder Kategorie  eine 10 als maximal erreichbaren Wert zuteilt. Vom Prinzip her also eine  abzuarbeitende Checkliste, anhand derer man das Spiel abklopft, dabei  die Einzelteile des Spiels in diese Kategorien zwängend, zwecks  Vergleichbarkeit. Dies funktioniert auf den ersten Blick auch  erstaunlich gut, so kommen am Ende fixe Wertungen heraus die ein Crysis  als Shooter qualitativ höher dastehen lassen, als beispielsweise ein von  etlichen Macken geplagtes Homefront aus dem selben Genre, dabei ist  Crysis natürlich in allen Unterkategorien überlegen, deutsche  Gründlichkeit deckt schamlos die Schwächen der Titel auf und listet  alles feinsäuberlich auf - könnte man meinen. 


Aber sind Spiele nicht doch irgendwo mehr als ihre stumpfe Mechanik, als  ihre Spielregeln? Sicherlich, die Anzahl von Waffen, deren  realistisches Verhalten, korrekter Klang und physikalisch korrektes  Recoil sind allesamt Dinge die man in die Bewertung eines Spiels mit  einfliessen kann, zehrt doch die für den Spielspass so  überlebenswichtige Atmosphäre zu einem grossen Teil aus der  Glaubwürdigkeit und der Detailverliebtheit eines Spiels. Das Problem an  dieser Herangehensweise ist nur, dass man etlichen Spielen damit Unrecht  tut. Man läuft Gefahr Spiele als künstliches Konstrukt wahrzunehmen,  das, was sie ausmachen nur in ihre Teile zerlegt zu betrachten, in dem  zwanghaften Versuch sie miteinander vergleichbar zu machen.


Warum geschieht dies überhaupt? Zum einen ist es die einfachste Art eine  Kaufempfehlung abzugeben, man vergibt eine Note, wie früher in der  Schule, oder bei der Stiftung Warentest o.ä. Instituten. Man bewertet  also die dargebotene Leistung anhand von Kriterien, zwecks Orientierung  für die potentiellen Käufer. Zum anderen wollen sowohl Käufer als auch  Händler oder Hersteller griffige Angaben zum Produkt haben: Wie gut ist  es denn nun? Nicht selten ertappt man sich selber dabei als erste  Amtshandlung eines Spieletestes zum Ende des Artikels zu springen und  einen ersten Blick auf die Endnote zu werfen, um das Spiel grob in den  Gesamtkontext des Genres einzuordnen: Ist es besser als der Vorgänger,  oder schlechter als die Konkurrenz?! Dabei gelten mathematische  Grundprinzipien, eine 86 ist auf einer Skala von 0 bis 100 als  Maximalwert für jeden klar wertiger als eine 85 oder eine 84, während  sie einer 87 unterliegt. Das funktioniert auch an anderer Stelle  wunderbar, gerade hier, auf PCGH.de, ist dies offensichtlich: Hardware  hat nunmal bestimmte Leistungswerte, das ist ihre Natur. Ist eine CPU  langsamer oder fehlen ihr bestimmte Befehlssätze ist sie nunmal  schwächer als die Produkte der Konkurrenz, welche schneller sind und mit  mehr Features daher kommen. Anhand dieser physikalischen Gegebenheiten  kann man Wertungsskalen erstellen und die Produkte in Relation  zueinander setzen, aber funktioniert das auch bei Spielen? Ich sage:  Nein. Denn der entscheidende Unterschied ist nunmal der Unterschied  zwischen Hard- und Software, realem Produkt und wenig greifbarer  Unterhaltung, es ist kurzum: Subjektiv.





Sind Spiele einfach nur das, was ihre Grundbausteine hergeben, Qualität  der Grafik, Durchdachtheit der Spielregeln, Aufwand der Klanggestaltung?  Ich sage ja, Spiele sind mehr als die Summe ihrer Teile, jedes für sich  ist eine eigene Erfahrung die jeder ein wenig anders erlebt. Dabei sehe  ich natürlich auch, dass es gewisse Parallelen gibt, viele Spiele  ähneln sich in ihrem Grundaufbau, kopieren voneinander, bauen auf guten  Ideen der Konkurrenz auf oder orientieren sich einfach daran, was die  Fans gerne sehen wollen. Auch die Unterteilung in Genres, und deren  Definitionen wie entsprechende Spiele zu funktionieren haben tun ihr  übriges, und trotz alledem: Jedes Spiel ist einzigartig, andersartig,  und sei es nur in Nuancen. Dabei sind einige Spiele so erfrischend  anders, das vorab festgelegte Wertungsmassstäbe einfach nicht greifen,  die derart anders sind, oder einfach nur in bestimmten Bereich etwas  derartig herausragend machen, dass dies Schwächen in anderen Bereichen  relativiert oder gar komplett unwichtig für das Gesamterlebnis macht.  Spiele können nur wegen ihrer Grafik, ihrer Musik, ihres Gameplays oder  aber einfach nur wegen ihrer Story kleine Meisterwerke sein, die einen  Kauf mehr als rechtfertigen. Jeder dürfte dabei den Ausdruck kennen, die  Grafik sei egal, auf das Gameplay komme es an - natürlich, die Relevanz  kann durchaus woanders liegen, aber kaum jemand handelt anhand der  Quintessenz dieser Aussage, denn faktisch kommt es den meisten dann doch  auf dieses oder jenes an, einfach, weil das bei anderen Spielen auch so  ist und sie deswegen gut waren.


Von der kryptischen Theorie mal auf ein konkretes Beispiel: Dragon Age 2  und Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Zunächst mal beides vergleichbare  Spiele, beide sind actionorientierte Rollenspiele. DA2 erhielt von der  GameStar eine Gesamtpunktzahl von 87, während DE:HR nur eine 85 bekam.  Das Diktat der Zahlen sagt uns nun, dass DA2 das (leicht) bessere Spiel  sein muss, aufgrund der höheren Wertung. Sagt uns das jetzt aber etwas  darüber aus, wie bestimmte Typen von Spielern darüber denken? Woher  kommen diese Zahlen? Ein Blick in die entsprechenden Wertungskästen  verrät, woher Abzüge in den verschiedenen Unterkategorien kamen, und aus  deren logischer Konsequenz ergaben sich die Wertungen. Aber wie wiegt  man die positiven oder negativen Punkte gegeneinander auf? Sind die  repetativen Levels aus DA2 nicht ein viel grösserer Negativpunkt als in  der Tabelle veranschlagt, gar ein echter Spielspasskiller für Einige,  wenn man denselben Dungeon zum fünfzehnten Mal sieht? Wiegt nicht die  herausragend unaufdringliche wie gleichsam einprägsame Geschichte von  Deus Ex derart schwer, dass dies die mauen Gesichtsanimationen vergessen  lässt? Diese Fragen kann niemand für einen selber beantworten, sie sind  rein subjektiver Natur und werden von jedem Spieler anders beantwortet,  je nachdem wo dieser seine Schwerpunkte hat, aber nach der  pseudo-objektiven Zerlegung der Spiele in ihre Grundstruktur wird eine  fixe Wertung vergeben die die Spiele miteinander vergleichbar machen  sollen. Da hilft es auch nicht in den Unterkategorien aufzuzählen, was  letztlich für die Abzüge sorgte. Die ganze Idee der objektiven  Wertungsvergabe scheitert an der Subjektivität und führt diese Art des  Spielejournalismus ad absurdum, Spiele sind nun mal keine Hardware,  keine Autos wo man einfach die Umdrehungsanzahl des Motors messen kann.


Nun hat Petra Fröhlich, Chefredakteurin der Zeitschrift PC Games, auf die Kolumne des Herrn Schmidt geantwortet, ebenfalls im Spiegel.  Zusammengefasst versucht sie ihre Zunft und die Art der Bewertung von  Spielen zu verteidigen, die Kernaussage dabei ist: Spiele sind keine  Kunst, sondern Unterhaltung, Fast Food, ebend doch Produkte, die einfach  aufgrund ihrer platten Stumpfsinnigkeit nicht anders bewertet gehören.  Zugegeben: Der zehnte Call of Duty Aufguss verdient keinerlei  Innovationspreise, das ist tatsächlich Dienst an der Klientel ohne  höhere Bedeutung, es ist seichte Popcorn-Berieselung, so wie man das als  Fan wohl möchte. Völlig ausser Acht gelassen werden aber dabei die  Spiele, die tatsächlich mehr sein wollen - und auch sind! - als nur  irgendein weiteres Produkt, das des schnellen Geldes wegen erzeugt  wurde. Grade wir Spieler pochen doch so sehr darauf, das unser Hobby  doch bitte endlich ernst genommen wird, wir ernst genommen werden.  "Computerspielen" siedelt in der gesellschaftlichen Betrachtung immer  noch irgendwo zwischen Pornos und mit Puppen spielen: Belächelt,  verlacht, als kindisch abgetan, mit Vorurteilen belastet und schlechtes  Karma verbreitend. Warum? Weil es numal tatsächlich so ist, wie es ist:  Weil selbst Spieleradakteure Spiele als nicht viel mehr ansehen, weil  die Qualität des Krawumms der Waffen, die Anzahl der Perks immer noch  ausschlaggebend für die irrigen Wertungen sind, dabei tut eine  übergeordnete, popkulturelle Betrachtung Not.





Was ist Kunst? Die Frage sollte sich ein jeder einmal stellen. Für mich  ist Kunst etwas, das mich auf irgendeine Art und Weise im Inneren  berührt und verändern kann, sie kann eine konkrete Aussage haben, mich  zum Nachdenken anregen, kritisieren, bisher ungekannte Gedanken wecken -  positiv wie negativ. Können Spiele das? Einige auf jeden Fall! Als mir  noch frisch im Gedächtnis verbliebens, jüngstes beispiel aufgrund des  kürzlichen Durchspielens möchte ich Deus Ex: Human Revolution anführen.  Dort werden so viele Themen angesprochen dass es einem zunächst gar  nicht auffällt, das das Spiel mit einer sehr stimmigen Welt daher kommt.  Von der teils subtilen Erzählweise und Darstellung der Welt über  optional abrufbare EMails und E-Books die vom Leben an sich in der  Zukunft in Form von Briefen, Trivia, Geplapper oder schlicht Spam-Mails  erzählen vermittelt einen umfassenden Eindruck dieser Zukunftsvision, in  der die Technik einen Stand erreicht hat, dass sie neue methaphysische  Betrachtungsweisen der Menschheit an sich notwendig macht, das alles  gipfelnd in 4 sehr verschiedenen Abschluss-Sequenzen die mehr den  Spieler mehr als nur eine Frage für die Zukunft stellen zurücklassend,  dabei ohne Wertung was richtig oder flasch ist. Man kann sich darauf  einlassen, muss aber nicht. Wenn man es aber tut, und sich auf die  Fragen einlässt, dann entwicklet das Spiel eine Tiefe und Relevanz wie  sie selbst viele Filme oder Bücher nicht erreichen. Natürlich, für jedes  Deus Ex gibt es 20 Call of Dutys, ABER: Spiele sind hier nicht allein!  Sämtliche popkulturell relevanten, medialen Kunstformen, seien es Musik,  Filme, Fernsehbeiträge, Musik oder Bilder sind zum überwiegenden  Grossteil kommerzieller Trash, tatsächlich Fliessbandware die nur des  Geldes wegen erstellt wird, oder aber deren Sinnhaftigkeit sich Teilen  des Publikums einfach nicht erschliesst. Trotzdem gibt es hin und wieder  echte Perlen die teils enormen Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft haben, wer  streitet heute Einflüsse auf unsere Kultur vom verstorbenen King of  Pop, von Star Wars, oder weiter zurückgreifend Goethes Faust ab?  Selbiges darf und muss auch für Spiele gelten, nur muss man die der  Mehrheitsmeinung nach echten Perlen dann auch entsprechend würdigen, und  nicht nach dem üblichen Schema F abfertigen und mit niedrigen Wertungen  abspeisen aufgrund von Abzügen in der B-Note.





Addiert man die Problematik der pseudo-objektiven Bewertungen zusammen  mit dem weiten Spektrum von Spielen als künstlerischem Medium, welches  von Trash bis Meisterwerk reicht, so stellt man eines fest: Die  bisherige Betrachtungsweise von Spielen wird dem Medium nicht mehr  gerecht, die Fachpresse als solche genügt den Ansprüchen einfach nicht  mehr weil sie den schleichenden Wandel verschlafen hat. So wurde Duke  Nukem Forever von etlichen Magazinen verrissen, weil es modernen  Wertungsmassstäben und Gameplay-Kriterien nicht mehr gerecht wurde -  aber wen interessiert das, wenn der schmutzig-anachronistische Stil  dieses eigentlich ausgestorbenen 90er-Jahre Action-Machos mit der  Vorliebe für barbusige Babes mit seinem ganz eigenen Flair für Viele das  ganz einfach locker wieder wett macht, und miese Grafik und öde Gegner  somit einen nicht weiter stören? Dieses Problem wurde bei anderen  Unterhaltungsformen bereits elegant gelöst, bei Film- oder  Buchrezensionen wird einfach komplett auf eine in Zahlen gegossene  Wertung verzichtet und die Machwerke unter mehreren Betrachtungswinkeln  auf ihre Aussagen, Unterhaltungswert oder ihre Relevanz hin abgeklopft,  verbunden mit einer Empfehlung wer dies mögen könnte. Warum ist dies  nicht auch bei Spielen möglich? Auf genau dieses Problem wollte der Herr  Schmidt in seiner Kolumne im Spiegel eigentlich hinaus, die Bewertungen  müssen zumindest ein Stück weit weg von einer reinen Analyse der  Mechanik und hin zu einer weitreichenderen Betrachtungsweise. Dies mag  bei weniger einfallsreichen Vertretern gewisser Genres natürlich schwer  sein, welche gesellschaftsverändernde Wirkung hat schon die  Simpelballerei Serious Sam? In diesem Falle macht es einfach die  Mischung, ein guter Fliesstext der das Spiel auf seine Mechanik hin  durchleuchtet, aber auch - sofern möglich und angebracht - den  Blickwinel erweitert, auf das, was hinter der Fassade des Spiels in das  Gesamtwerk von den Entwicklern eingewoben wurde. Die GameStar, dort vor  allem Herr Schmidt in seiner Zeit dort, haben dies auch bereits  versucht, mit Witz und Verstand Spiele zu beschreiben, nur werden alle  diese Bemühungen um eine Verbesserung leider durch die letztlich in der  Bedeutung immer noch schwerer wiegenden Berwertungskästen und  Endwertungen zunichte gemacht. 


Was ist also die Lösung dieses Problems? Nun, ich muss darauf zum Glück  keine Antwort wissen, ich kann mich an dieser Stelle aus der Affäre  ziehen, denn: Ich bin kein Journalist, ich verdiene mein Geld nicht  damit Sachverhalte aus meinem Themengebiet aufzuschlüsseln und meiner  Leserschaft näher zu bringen. Diese Kopfnuss zu knacken, den  Spielejournalismus auf die nächste Ebene zu hieven und damit endlich  gesellschaftsfähig zu machen ist Aufgabe derjenigen die sich heute  Fachpresse in der Spielebranche nennen wollen. Ich kann als kritischer  Konsument und Leser nur so viel sagen, dass wir momentan auf der Stelle  treten, und das seit Jahren. Mit erwachsener Professionalität hat das,  was wir derzeit so lesen dürfen für mich nun einmal wenig zu tun,  vielleicht ist das auch ein Teil des Problems warum Spiele in der  Gesellschaft es immer noch schwer haben, die eigene Fachpresse ist  einfach anders un weniger professionell als man das aus der Filmbranche  gewohnt ist. Ich habe aber doch noch grosse Hoffnungen, dass bald ein  Wechsel hin zum besseren einsetzt, das Medium ist ja noch  verhältnissmässig jung, und ausserdem ergibt sich dies einfach auch aus  der Verlagerung von Druckerzeugnissen ins Internet und damit einer  zwangsweisen Modernisierung und anderen Aufbereitung der Inhalte als  dies früher der Fall war, innovative Formate wie das quitschbunte,  rotzfreche TV-Magazin GameOne geben da für mich (in Teilen!) den Weg  vor: Eine moderne, unterhaltsame Aufarbeitung der Inhalte, gewürzt und  kommentiert aus dem Blickwinkel der Radakteure, Rezensionen ebend, kein  TÜV-Bericht, dabei darf es gerne auch mal bunter zugehen, wie z.B. beim  erwähnten MTV-Beispiel. Zugegeben: Es ist eine schwierige Gradwanderung,  gerade sich neu zu erfinden ist mit die schwerste Aufgabe überhaupt,  für jede Branche, aber wer dies erfolgreich schafft, der wird die Leser  und Abonennten künftig an sich binden. Charme und Kompetenz auf der Höhe  der Zeit sind die besten Garanten für eine erfolgreiche Zukunft einer  jeden guten Redaktion und daher jede Mühe wert, und vielleicht reift mit  der Presse dann auch die Branche an sich, und Spiele werden nicht nur  ein wenig ernster sondern auch von allen akzeptierter - so würden alle  dabei gewinnen.


----------



## InvisibleXXI (9. September 2011)

ein bisschen übertrieben... die wertungen werden mit sicherheit nicht besser, weil es mehr waffen oder mehr perks etc. gibt.

und bei einem duke nukem... da muss man der realität ins auge sehen: das spiel ist langweilig. vielleicht sind wir mittlerweile einfach besseres gewohnt. nicht was die technik oder steuerung oder physik angeht, sondern einfach die art der interaktion, der immersion, der präsentation... der unterhaltung. charme und stil sind zwar grundsätzlich eine tolle sache, aber noch lange kein spaßgarant.

professioneller zu schreiben ist vermutlich auch sehr schwer, da die zielgruppe von videospielen und damit auch deren magazinen eher jünger ist! und hat eine jüngere zielgruppe interesse und verständnis an/für richtig tiefgängige/n kritiken, wie man sie z.b. von filmen kennt? ich denke nicht.
und was genau sollen die magazine denn nun machen? soll es professioneller werden, oder soll es unterhaltsamer (vgl. absatz zu gameone) werden??? das ist in meinen augen - wenn überhaupt - nicht einfach unter einen hut zu bringen.
ich stimme allerdings zu, dass man sich an einigen stellen eine scheibe von gameone abschneiden sollte.

ich stimme ebenfalls zu, dass videospiele gesamtgesellschaftlich besser dargestellt werden müssen. dass man sich auch stärker auf den gesamtgesellschaftlichen kontext, den zeitgeist und die "kunst" konzentrieren sollte. was sind tatsächlich innovationen bei einem spiel (nicht nur technische). welche bedeutung hat ein spiel für die branche usw. wie genau werden spieler in das spiel eingebunden, wie verursacht ein spiel emotionen, gedanken, wünsche etc. welche bedürfnisse befriedigt ein spiel...

eine gesamtwertung als groben richtwert finde ich dennoch nicht verkehrt. sicher kann auch ein spiel, dass an vielen stellen versagt und daher eine schlechte wertung erhält, spaß machen. daher sind vielleicht spielerkategorien nicht schlecht, sowas wie: "wer indiespiele mag".... oder "wer spiele wie X , Y oder Z mag" oder "wer mal etwas ganz neues sehen/erleben möchte" "...wird hier Freude haben". man darf die gesamtwertung eben nicht mit _dem spielspaß_ verwechseln.​​


----------



## Rabowke (9. September 2011)

Etienne2 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Journalist, aber genug lange auf der Erde, habe genug Lebenserfahrung und bin auch *überdurchschnittlich intelligent.* Und das ist keine Eigensicht, sondern wird *mir vom Umfeld genug oft bestätigt.*


Vorab möchte ich anmerken, dass es nicht fair ist nur einen kleinen Teil deines Posts herauszupflücken und sich ( oder dich ) daran aufhängen.

Wer an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert ist, schreibt definitiv nicht so einen Schwachsinn. Was hat denn diese von mir dick markierte Aussage mit dem Thema zutun? Macht es deine Meinung bzw. deinen Text jetzt wichtiger bzw. richtiger? Ich sage nein.

Du wirfst deinem Gesprächspartner Beleidigungen vor, in deinem Text willst du seinen Charakter formen bzw. bringst sogar seine Eltern ins Spiel? 

Du hast mMn einige Dinge geschrieben die durchaus 'wahr' sind, allerdings lässt dein gesamter Text eine gewisse 'Verärgerung' mit Frau Fröhlich und/oder Herr Stangl durchklingen. Warum? Ist dir PCG so wichtig das du dich so ereiferst? Warst du Praktikant bei Computec Media AG und wurdest gaaaaaaaaanz mies behandelt?

Sollte es wirklich nur lediglich das Magazin bzw. die Texte sein, wen interessiert es? Es gibt genug Alternativen, sei es andere Magazine, Foren, Blogs ... die Liste ist lang.

Übrigens, wenn ich schon deinen Stil kritisiere: seitenweise Text verfassen und im gleichen Atemzug behaupten du hättest eh schon genug Zeit hier 'verschwendet' ist, nun ja, merkwürdig. Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum. Hättest du nur deine Meinung an den Mann bringen wollen, hättest du einen Leserbrief verfassen können. Allerdings fehlt dann das breite Publikum, hm?


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vorab möchte ich anmerken, dass es nicht fair ist nur einen kleinen Teil deines Posts herauszupflücken und sich ( oder dich ) daran aufhängen.



Gut, dann zitiere ich Dein ganzen Post 



> Wer an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert ist, schreibt definitiv nicht so einen Schwachsinn. Was hat denn diese von mir dick markierte Aussage mit dem Thema zutun? Macht es deine Meinung bzw. deinen Text jetzt wichtiger bzw. richtiger? Ich sage nein.



Ich denke die Intelligenz eines Menschen sagt auch aus wie bereit er ist sich mit einem Thema auseinanderzusetzen und darüber nachzudenken. 

Du schreibst auch häufig dass Du sehr gut verdienst und dass Du schon so viel verdient hast, err, was hat das denn mit den Diskussionen hier zu tun? Ist doch auch nur ne Art zu sagen "ich habs drauf" 



> Du wirfst deinem Gesprächspartner Beleidigungen vor, in deinem Text willst du seinen Charakter formen bzw. bringst sogar seine Eltern ins Spiel?



Sry, aber der "Gesprächspartner" hat mit dem Schwachsinn angefangen. Ich kenne es selber nur zu gut, wenn einer so anfängt, dann begibt läßt man sich leider schnell mitreißen.



> Du hast mMn einige Dinge geschrieben die durchaus 'wahr' sind, allerdings lässt dein gesamter Text eine gewisse 'Verärgerung' mit Frau Fröhlich und/oder Herr Stangl durchklingen. Warum? Ist dir PCG so wichtig das du dich so ereiferst? Warst du Praktikant bei Computec Media AG und wurdest gaaaaaaaaanz mies behandelt?



Warum fragst Du? Weil Frau Fröhlich mit ihrer Antwort auf den GS-Fritzen angefangen hat 



> Sollte es wirklich nur lediglich das Magazin bzw. die Texte sein, wen interessiert es? Es gibt genug Alternativen, sei es andere Magazine, Foren, Blogs ... die Liste ist lang.



Dann nenne mir mal bitte ein paar Seiten die eben auf mehr eingehen. Ab und zu erscheint hier ein Special, ab und zu dort. Leider kenne ich keine Seite die sioch journalistisch von den anderen abhebt. Bei den meisten "nur" Internetseiten sind auch keine professionelen Journalisten.



> Übrigens, wenn ich schon deinen Stil kritisiere: seitenweise Text verfassen und im gleichen Atemzug behaupten du hättest eh schon genug Zeit hier 'verschwendet' ist, nun ja, merkwürdig. Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum. Hättest du nur deine Meinung an den Mann bringen wollen, hättest du einen Leserbrief verfassen können. Allerdings fehlt dann das breite Publikum, hm?


 
Wieso merkwürdig? Ab und zu liest man halt ein Thema zu dem man was zu sagen hat und dann antwortet man darauf. Dir muss ich das doch nicht erklären, wir surfen von Arbeit aus hier. Wenn ich zuhause bin gucke ich auch nur sehr selten hier rein. Viele haben das Glück nicht auf Arbeit heir sein zu können um im Privatleben sinnvolles zu tun 

Aber schon klar, Du bist ja quasi von PCG auserwählt wurde (grüner Name), also mußt Du auch wie Frau Fröhlich dahinterstehen 


Alles was die Poster vor mir ausgesagt haben ist das Herr Schmidt zum denken anregen möchte. Frau Fröhlich dagegen hat so ne Art Rundumschlag gegen ihn gemacht, ohne seine Aussage zu verstehen. Und genau das scheinst Du hier zu tun. Du liesst den ganzen Text und gehst dann auf einzelne Passagen ein, ohne die Gesamtaussage verstehen zu wollen.

Peace


----------



## InvisibleXXI (9. September 2011)

Etienne2 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Journalist, aber genug lange auf der Erde, habe genug Lebenserfahrung und bin auch überdurchschnittlich intelligent. Und das ist keine Eigensicht, sondern wird mir vom Umfeld genug oft bestätigt. Ich bemühe mich ordentlich zu schreiben,
> 
> Also bilde dich darauf nichts ein. Ja, es ärgert mich. Und ja, ich lasse hier mal so richtig Luft raus. Aber eigentlich bist du mir vollkommen egal. Mir ist auch wurscht, ob du mich magst oder nicht. Jedem kann man es nicht recht machen. Ich weiss aber wer ich bin und wie ich mich verhalten will und verhalte.


 
Made my day! 
Armselig, naiv und auch ein wenig dümmlich, aber trotzdem eingebildet... 

(Mein Umfeld bestätigt mir übrigens auch immer wieder, dass ich weit überdurchschnittlich intelligent, gutaussehend, kreativ und charakterstark bin und meine persönlichkeit das beste ist, das sie jemals gesehen haben )


----------



## Rabowke (9. September 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke die Intelligenz eines Menschen sagt auch aus wie bereit er ist sich mit einem Thema auseinanderzusetzen und darüber nachzudenken.


Wenn jemand hier einen Post erstellt und sich mit anderen Usern auseinandersetzt, dann ist das Beweis genug das er bereit ist sich mit einem Thema auseinanderzusetzen.



> Du schreibst auch häufig dass Du sehr gut verdienst und dass Du schon so viel verdient hast, err, was hat das denn mit den Diskussionen hier zu tun? Ist doch auch nur ne Art zu sagen "ich habs drauf"


An sich Richtig, nur ist es ein wenig aus dem Kontext gerissen. Wenn ich sage ich verdiene gutes Geld, dann bezieht sich das auf Urlaub oder sonstige Anschaffungen, letzten war es in der Diskussion Spielzeit <> Kaufpreis Spiel. Ich finde schon das es ein Argument ist, denn ich weiss das Leute eben nicht soviel Geld verdienen bzw. ihr Geld anderweitig investieren (müssen) und schon darauf achten, ob sie jetzt für 5h Spielspass 50 EUR ausgeben.

Geld verdienen hat mMn nichts mit "ich habs drauf" zutun. Ich hab einen Kumpel der seit zwei Jahren einen Job gesucht hat, obwohl sein Abschluss deutlich besser ist als meiner ... Magister mit 1,3 in Wirtschaftsgeschichte. 



> Sry, aber der "Gesprächspartner" hat mit dem Schwachsinn angefangen. Ich kenne es selber nur zu gut, wenn einer so anfängt, dann begibt läßt man sich leider schnell mitreißen.


... darum darf ich ihm dann kein Spiegel vor die Nase halten? 
Wenn jemand das 'niedrige' Niveau kritisiert, muss er seine Arschbacken zusammendrücken und sich weiterhin selbst gewählt ausdrücken. Sonst wirkt das ganze nur lächerlich. Nicht einfach ... weiss ich selbst am besten. 



> Warum fragst Du? Weil Frau Fröhlich mit ihrer Antwort auf den GS-Fritzen angefangen hat


Du hast meine tiefergreifende Frage, glaube ich, nicht ganz verstanden. Das er seine Meinung zu den Texten hier schreibt, ist absolut in Ordnung und ja auch gewollt, vorallem ist eine Diskussion zum dem Thema für alle "Zocker" wünschenswert.

Beim lesen seiner Zeilen hab ich nur das Gefühl das sich hier ein tiefgreifender Groll gg. Computec versteckt. Damit meine ich nicht dieses kleine Geplänkel zwischen Schmidt <> Fröhlich, sondern mehr ... so kommt es jedenfalls vor.



> Dann nenne mir mal bitte ein paar Seiten die eben auf mehr eingehen. Ab und zu erscheint hier ein Special, ab und zu dort. Leider kenne ich keine Seite die sioch journalistisch von den anderen abhebt. Bei den meisten "nur" Internetseiten sind auch keine professionelen Journalisten.


Ich persönlich fand Areagames gut. Leider hat Daniel Pook Areagames verlassen und ist zu Golem gegangen, seine Beiträge waren witzig, tiefgreifend und haben genau meinen Nerv getroffen. Auch die Podcasts waren sehr gelungen, vorallem wenn sie die Spiele analysiert haben. 

Gametrailers find ich spannend weil sie in max. 10 Minuten ein Spiel vorstellen können, die Pros und Contras aufzählen und das ganze visuell gut dargestellt ist.

Edge & Gee ist allen ein Begriff, ich werd mir die Tage mal die dt. Ausgabe der Wired besorgen, ist allerdings kein Spielemagazin.

Weiterhin gibt es div. Foren wo ich mitlese, eines hat aktive Member die Spiele sofort testen und ihren Käse dazugeben. Wenn man die vielen Bullshit bzw. sarkastischen Beiträge filtert, bekommt man schnell und fundierte Antworten / Hinweise zu spielen.

Das reicht *mir* als Quellen, liegt aber auch daran das Zocken nicht mein Lebensinhalt ist. War es nie und wird es auch nie sein.



> Wieso merkwürdig? Ab und zu liest man halt ein Thema zu dem man was zu sagen hat und dann antwortet man darauf. Dir muss ich das doch nicht erklären, wir surfen von Arbeit aus hier. Wenn ich zuhause bin gucke ich auch nur sehr selten hier rein. Viele haben das Glück nicht auf Arbeit heir sein zu können um im Privatleben sinnvolles zu tun


Ich hab dazu bereits oben den Teil gepostet: wenn ich in einem Forum etwas schreibe muss ich damit rechnen das es kommentiert wird, egal ob sachlich oder nicht. Wenn man den Leuten schlechten Diskussionstil vorwirft, im gleichen Atemzug aber pausenlos schreibt das man andere Beiträge aufgrund von XYZ nicht lesen wird, dann find ich sowas nicht in Ordnung.

Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.



> Aber schon klar, Du bist ja quasi von PCG auserwählt wurde (grüner Name), also mußt Du auch wie Frau Fröhlich dahinterstehen


Ich wurde von Gott auserwählt um ... 

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zutun. Ich find ein paar Punkte vom Schmidt gut, finde aber auch einige Argumente von Frau Fröhlich richtig.

Ich teile z.B. ihre Meinung oder Einschätzung das der Markt keine Magazine wie Gee oder Edge 'verlangt', was ich persönlich als schade empfinde. 



> Alles was die Poster vor mir ausgesagt haben ist das Herr Schmidt zum denken anregen möchte. Frau Fröhlich dagegen hat so ne Art Rundumschlag gegen ihn gemacht, ohne seine Aussage zu verstehen.


Ich glaube schon das Frau Fröhlich die Punkte verstanden hat ... ich denke schon, dass sie einige Dinge auch so unterstützen würde, aber wir reden hier von einem wirtschaftlichen Aspekt der ganzen Diskussion. Herr Schmidt hat jahrelang Zeit seine geforderten Dinge in die Tat umzusetzen, dies hat er nicht getan ... garantiert aus wirtschaftlichen Respekt vor den Konsequenzen.

Nachdem er da aufgehört hat und keine wirtschaftliche Verantwortung mehr trägt solche Aussagen zu tätigen, ist doof. Find ich jedenfalls. Das ist so als ob du als Geschäftsführer dein Lohndurchschnitt niedrig halten willst, um Konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben und nach dem Ausscheiden aus der Firma die Ausbeutung der AN anprangerst und was sie doch für ein Hungerlohn bekommen.

Da würde sich auch nur jeder an den Kopf fassen ... 

Da ich weder Lust noch Zeit hatte seinen kompletten Text auseinanderzunehmen, hab ich mich im Vorfeld bereits dafür entschuldigt und die für mich "lustigen" Dinge genommen und kommentiert. 

Man mag es mir nachsehen ...


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn jemand hier einen Post erstellt und sich mit anderen Usern auseinandersetzt, dann ist das Beweis genug das er bereit ist sich mit einem Thema auseinanderzusetzen.



Hmm, auseinandersetzen vielleicht, aber daß bedeutet, wie man an 100000en Posts hier sehen kann, nicht, daß die Person vor dem Antworten richtig über das Thema nachgedacht hat.

Blödes Beispiel, AIDS. Für das Gros war AIDS ne Schwulenkrankheit, scheiss Schwule,d eren Problem. Dann kam Philadelpia raus, ein Film der sich ganz anders mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hat, es aus anderen Blickwinkeln betrachtet hat. Erst da haben viele angefangen umzudenken. Und da es noch viele gibt die nicht umgedenkt ( ) haben widerspiegelt nur die Intelligenz unserer Gesellschaft.



> An sich Richtig, nur ist es ein wenig aus dem Kontext gerissen. Wenn ich sage ich verdiene gutes Geld, dann bezieht sich das auf Urlaub oder sonstige Anschaffungen, letzten war es in der Diskussion Spielzeit <> Kaufpreis Spiel. Ich finde schon das es ein Argument ist, denn ich weiss das Leute eben nicht soviel Geld verdienen bzw. ihr Geld anderweitig investieren (müssen) und schon darauf achten, ob sie jetzt für 5h Spielspass 50 EUR ausgeben.
> 
> Geld verdienen hat mMn nichts mit "ich habs drauf" zutun. Ich hab einen Kumpel der seit zwei Jahren einen Job gesucht hat, obwohl sein Abschluss deutlich besser ist als meiner ... Magister mit 1,3 in Wirtschaftsgeschichte.



Ich habs Dir nur nachgemacht, ich zitiere Dich  





> Vorab möchte ich anmerken, dass es nicht fair ist nur einen kleinen Teil deines Posts herauszupflücken und sich ( oder dich ) daran aufhängen.



Außerdem ist es überhaupt nicht klar daß man sich mit einem Thema wirklich befasst bevor man antwortet. Dazu ist eine gewisse Intelligenz nötig. Er hätte es allerdings besser verpacken können  Ich versuche zu verstehen WARUM er es sagt, nicht WIE er es sagt, und das verstehe ich ganz klar. Weil es hier eben eher die Ausnahme ist.



> ... darum darf ich ihm dann kein Spiegel vor die Nase halten?



Nein darfst Du nicht  Quatsch, natürlich, ich habe ja auch nur geschrieben dass ich es nachvollziehen kann und verstehe.



> Wenn jemand das 'niedrige' Niveau kritisiert, muss er seine Arschbacken zusammendrücken und sich weiterhin selbst gewählt ausdrücken. Sonst wirkt das ganze nur lächerlich. Nicht einfach ... weiss ich selbst am besten.



Ich auch 



> Du hast meine tiefergreifende Frage, glaube ich, nicht ganz verstanden. Das er seine Meinung zu den Texten hier schreibt, ist absolut in Ordnung und ja auch gewollt, vorallem ist eine Diskussion zum dem Thema für alle "Zocker" wünschenswert.
> 
> Beim lesen seiner Zeilen hab ich nur das Gefühl das sich hier ein tiefgreifender Groll gg. Computec versteckt. Damit meine ich nicht dieses kleine Geplänkel zwischen Schmidt <> Fröhlich, sondern mehr ... so kommt es jedenfalls vor.



Ich denke eigentlich ähnlich wie er und der eine darüber den ich so gelobt habe. Der Post den ich so gelobt habe fand ich besser als diesen, aber Frau Fröhlichs Antwort zu Schmidt oder wie der heisst finde ich genauso "kindisch". 

Es gibt nicht nur "ich bin dafür" oder "ich bin dagegen", es gibt eben auch "ich bin eigentlich dafür, aber ich hätte dieses und jenes zu kritisieren". Schwarz und Weiss gibt es so gut wie nirgens, die fallen selbst bei Deiner Freundin bestimmt das eine oder andere ein was Dich nervt  Schwarz und Weiss wäre sowieso langweilig. Aber ich scweife ab.

Ich wollte eigentlich sagen daß manchmal übertrieben wird um einen Punkt zu verdeutlichen. In einem Forum wird so etwas leider oft mißverstanden da man den Gegenüber nicht sieht und eben nicht kennt. Aber von der Methode bin ich auch ein großer Fan  Ich habe das ganz anders interpretiert als Du, eben da ich diese Methode auch gerne anwende.




> Ich persönlich fand Areagames gut. Leider hat Daniel Pook Areagames verlassen und ist zu Golem gegangen, seine Beiträge waren witzig, tiefgreifend und haben genau meinen Nerv getroffen. Auch die Podcasts waren sehr gelungen, vorallem wenn sie die Spiele analysiert haben.
> 
> Gametrailers find ich spannend weil sie in max. 10 Minuten ein Spiel vorstellen können, die Pros und Contras aufzählen und das ganze visuell gut dargestellt ist.
> 
> ...



Gee sagt mir was da ich im nem Verlag arbeite, aber die anderen kenne ich nicht, danke für die Aufführung. Bedeutet daß das Spiele bei mir noch einen geringeren Lebensinhalt haben als bei Dir? 



> Ich hab dazu bereits oben den Teil gepostet: wenn ich in einem Forum etwas schreibe muss ich damit rechnen das es kommentiert wird, egal ob sachlich oder nicht. Wenn man den Leuten schlechten Diskussionstil vorwirft, im gleichen Atemzug aber pausenlos schreibt das man andere Beiträge aufgrund von XYZ nicht lesen wird, dann find ich sowas nicht in Ordnung.
> 
> Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.



Da übertreibst Du aber. Das ist auch nicht in Ordnung. DA der andere nen schlechten Diskussionstil hat und er mich nervt kann es mir auch passieren dass ich ihm meine Meinung sage und aber noch hinzufüge "Kannst Antworten, mir aber egal" ganz einfach weil es mich wirklich nicht interessiert was er noch zu blubbern hat  "Höflicher" wäre es natürlich ihm das nicht zu sagen sondern einfach zu ignorieren, aber wir sind ja in einem Forum  Und ganz ehrlich, man ist nicht immer so gut drauf dass man über dumme Kommentare einfach lächelt. Manchmal verspürt man den Drang den Leuten ihre Dummheit ins Gesicht zu werfen.

Wie war das "Diskutiere nie mit dummen Menschen. Erst ziehen sie Dich auf ihr Niveau herab und dann schlagen sie dich mangels Deiner Erfahrung" Das solte hier im Forum als Header stehen 
[/QUOTE]




> Ich wurde von Gott auserwählt um ...



Das habe ich nie bezweifelt, Gott ist ja dazu da JEDEM mal ne Chance zu geben 



> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zutun. Ich find ein paar Punkte vom Schmidt gut, finde aber auch einige Argumente von Frau Fröhlich richtig.
> 
> Ich teile z.B. ihre Meinung oder Einschätzung das der Markt keine Magazine wie Gee oder Edge 'verlangt', was ich persönlich als schade empfinde.



Ist mir klar, hast Du hoffentlich auch nicht zu ernst genommen von mir 

Hmm, Gee mussich mir echt mal anschauen.





> Ich glaube schon das Frau Fröhlich die Punkte verstanden hat ... ich denke schon, dass sie einige Dinge auch so unterstützen würde, aber wir reden hier von einem wirtschaftlichen Aspekt der ganzen Diskussion.



Dann soll sie es aber auch bitte so sagen und nicht irgendwas dazu schreiben dass etwas ganz anderes aussagt nur um sich selbst und ihre Branche zu verteidigen. Solch Ehrlichkeit fehlt nicht nur in dieser Branche.



> Herr Schmidt hat jahrelang Zeit seine geforderten Dinge in die Tat umzusetzen, dies hat er nicht getan ... garantiert aus wirtschaftlichen Respekt vor den Konsequenzen.



Herr Schmidt hat selbst geschrieben daß er es anders gelernt hat, es jahrelang so gemacht hat und nun zu einer Erkenntnis gelangt ist. Erst wenn man Außenstehender ist fallen einem oft viele neue Sachen auf, das kennst Du doch bestimmt auch oder?



> Nachdem er da aufgehört hat und keine wirtschaftliche Verantwortung mehr trägt solche Aussagen zu tätigen, ist doof. Find ich jedenfalls. Das ist so als ob du als Geschäftsführer dein Lohndurchschnitt niedrig halten willst, um Konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben und nach dem Ausscheiden aus der Firma die Ausbeutung der AN anprangerst und was sie doch für ein Hungerlohn bekommen.



s.o.

Etwas was mir gerade einfällt, in den letzen Jahren ist meiner Ansicht nach die Rechtschreib-Fehlerquote hier immens gestiegen. So viel Fehler darf ich mir in den Reports die ich an die Geschäftsführung, ans Controlling und an Investor Relations verschicke nicht erlauben. Warum? Weil es alle ausgebildete Journalisten der alten Schule sind?

Jetzt pranger meine Scheibfehler hier bitte nicht an. Ich schreibe schnell und lese nicht alles 2 x  Außerdem werde ich nciht dafür bezahlt hier zu schreiben


----------



## Rabowke (9. September 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Herr Schmidt hat selbst geschrieben daß er es anders gelernt hat, es jahrelang so gemacht hat und nun zu einer Erkenntnis gelangt ist.


Ganz ehrlich: das nehme ich ihm nicht ab und verweise nochmal auf mein gewähltes Bsp. mit dem Geschäftsführer einer Firma. Der Geschäftsführer weiss während seiner aktiven Zeit, dass der Lohn nicht gerade üppig ist, er natürlich gerne mehr zahlen wollen würde aber aus div. Gründen nicht kann.

Wenn man dann das Unternehmen verlässt und dann seine eigenen Entscheidungen in Frage stellt und dann den "Besserwisser" spielt, ist das mMn deplaziert.

Genau das gleiche unterstelle ich dem Schmidt. Oder willst du mir sagen das der Schmidt jahrelang als Verantwortlicher seine eigene Arbeit unreflektiert verrichtet hat? Wenn ja, dann sollte er sich fragen ob er auf dem Posten richtig ist.



> Erst wenn man Außenstehender ist fallen einem oft viele neue Sachen auf, das kennst Du doch bestimmt auch oder?


Nein, mein Job ist es hier immer neue Dinge zu entwickeln und in den laufenden Prozess zu integrieren.
Stillstand bedeutet Versagen ... mein Motto.

Da ich aus der Praxis komme und weiss, was neue Methoden für Unruhe und ggf. sogar Schwund bedeuten kann ich das hier so glasklar sagen. Wir haben durch bestimmte Maßnahmen, die meiner Meinung nach wichtig und richtig sind um am Markt bestehen zu können, einige gute und vorallem alte Leute verloren. Leute, die seit Jahrzehnten in dieser Firma gearbeitet haben.

Jede Entscheidung / Entwicklung birgt Risiken ... dafür ist man Unternehmer, dafür hält man seinen Arsch hin ... dafür verdient man aber auch Geld, was man dann für Urlaub und Co ausgeben kann. 

Dem Schmidt unterstelle ich einfach das er zu seiner Zeit nicht den Arsch in der Hose hatte bzw. nicht die nötige Unterstützung diese notwendigen Veränderungen in der "Szene", angefangen in seinem Haus, umzusetzen ... sich dann als freier Redakteur oder Angestellter, ohne wirtschaftliche Verantwortung, hinzustellen und anderen zu sagen was falsch läuft ist ... genau, doof.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. September 2011)

Meines Erachtens wird von allen Parteien am eigentlichen Kernproblem vorbei diskutiert:

Es geht nicht darum, ob "Core Gamer" / "Enthusiasten" eine trockene Kaufberatung wünschen, oder gereifte jung-dynamische Leistungsträger ein essayistisches Hochglanzprodukt bevorzugen, das sich nahezu akademisch mit allen Facetten der Spielebranche auseinandersetzt, sondern um letztlich das gleiche Problem, unter dem die gesamte Printbranche seit Jahren zu leiden hat:

Das Internet, kostenlose Informationen für jedermann und das quasi für lau.

Solange Computer-/Videospiel(print)magazine quasi das "Informationsmonopol" besaßen, solange gab es einen (ausreichend großen) Markt dafür. Heute dagegen sind sämtliche für Spieler relevanten Informationen nur wenige Mausklicks entfernt und das in der Regel kostenlos. Und ja, ich bin überzeugt, dass sich die Printmedien durch ihre eigenen Onlineangebote langsam, aber sicher selbst das Wasser abgraben. 
Betrachtet man hierzu auch die kontinuierlich sinkende Auflagenstärke der einschlägigen Fachmagazine (Gamestar UND PCGames haben  z.B. lt. IVW in den letzten 10 Jahren jeweils knapp 2/3 ihrer Auflagenstärke eingebüßt!), so wird klar, dass der aktuelle Markt für Computer- und Videospielefachzeitschriften ein sterbender Dinosaurier ist.

Ich denke, dass es auch in Zukunft eine Handvoll entsprechender Fachzeitschriften geben wird, aber diese werden in kleiner Auflage auch nur einen wirklich handverlesenen Kreis von entsprechend Interessierten bedienen (wie z.B. die altehrwürdige "Wild & Hund", deren -relativ kleine- Auflagenstärke ja seit vielen Jahren sehr konstant ist).

Wie gesagt, deshalb schlittert die Diskussion am eigentlichen Kernproblem vorbei, "Wie schreibe ich, um möglichst viele Leser anzusprechen?" ist imho ein sekundäres Problem; "Was kann ich machen, damit meine (ehemalige) Zielgruppe erneut zum kostenpflichtigen Angebot greift?" ist DIE zentrale Frage.


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: das nehme ich ihm nicht ab und verweise nochmal auf mein gewähltes Bsp. mit dem Geschäftsführer einer Firma. Der Geschäftsführer weiss während seiner aktiven Zeit, dass der Lohn nicht gerade üppig ist, er natürlich gerne mehr zahlen wollen würde aber aus div. Gründen nicht kann.
> 
> Wenn man dann das Unternehmen verlässt und dann seine eigenen Entscheidungen in Frage stellt und dann den "Besserwisser" spielt, ist das mMn deplaziert.
> 
> Genau das gleiche unterstelle ich dem Schmidt. Oder willst du mir sagen das der Schmidt jahrelang als Verantwortlicher seine eigene Arbeit unreflektiert verrichtet hat? Wenn ja, dann sollte er sich fragen ob er auf dem Posten richtig ist.



Du nimmst es ihm nicht ab? Mußt Du ja auch nicht. Genauso nehme ich KAUM eine Öffentlichkeitsperson für voll. Ich behaupte einfach mal da ca. 75% des deutschen Führungspersonals unqualifiziert für ihre aufgaben sind da sie diese Gabe eben nicht beherrschen.

Ich habe das Gefühl daß Du in seine Aussagen etwas hineininterpretierst waser gar nicht so gemeint hatte. Nur weil Du ein "Klugscheisser" bist muss er kein "Besserwisser" sein.  Selbst WENN er früher nicht den Mum gehabt hat, es jetzt aber hat denke ich daß man selber die Vernunft haben sollte ihm trotzdem zuzuhören. Wenn man dann noch darüber nachdenkt und sich nicht über jeden Absatz einzeln echauffiert kommt man eventuell dazu den kompletten Text zu verstehen.

Genau das gleiche hat eben Frau Fröhlich gemacht. Sie hat seinen Text auseinandergenommen, also ob sie einer von uns hier wäre, ist aber im Grunde nicht auf seine Gesamtaussage eingegangen.



> Nein, mein Job ist es hier immer neue Dinge zu entwickeln und in den laufenden Prozess zu integrieren.
> Stillstand bedeutet Versagen ... mein Motto.
> 
> Da ich aus der Praxis komme und weiss, was neue Methoden für Unruhe und ggf. sogar Schwund bedeuten kann ich das hier so glasklar sagen. Wir haben durch bestimmte Maßnahmen, die meiner Meinung nach wichtig und richtig sind um am Markt bestehen zu können, einige gute und vorallem alte Leute verloren. Leute, die seit Jahrzehnten in dieser Firma gearbeitet haben.
> ...



Ah ja, Du hast also noch nie von diesem Sprichwort gehört, wie ging es doch gleich? Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Oder das andere, komm ich gerade nicht drauf, das man zu nah an der Lösung dran ist um sie zu finden?

Nein?

Was machst Du noch mal?



> ...neue Dinge zu entwickeln und in den laufenden Prozess zu integrieren.



Gerade als Entwickler (bin ich zum Teil auch) habe ich es des öfteren erlebt daß Leute (oder man selbst) so angestrengt über die Lösung mit ihren Mitteln nachdenken daß sie gar keine anderen Lösungsansätze in Erwägung ziehen?

Das kaufe ich Dir nicht ab.

Ich habe schon des öfteren auf Arbeit und im Privatleben (und in Diskussionen) die Erfahrung gemacht daß ein komplett Außenstehender oft die Dinge ganz anders sieht und somit wieder Bewegung in feststeckende-Problemlösungs-Ansätze bringt.

Und was das ganze mit "Stillstand bedeutet versagen" auf sich hat, das ist hier volkommen unangebracht  Oder auch nicht. Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach mal der Spielemagazin-Branche daß sie seit den 90ern stillsteht. Seit dem hat sich viel weiterentwickelt, es gibt viele neue Käuferschichten, es ist längst überfällig daß auch diese angesprochen werden. Denn Stillstand bedeutet ja versagen nicht?


----------



## Schalkmund (9. September 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, deshalb schlittert die Diskussion am eigentlichen Kernproblem vorbei, "Wie schreibe ich, um möglichst viele Leser anzusprechen?" ist imho ein sekundäres Problem; "Was kann ich machen, damit meine (ehemalige) Zielgruppe erneut zum kostenpflichtigen Angebot greift?" ist DIE zentrale Frage.


 Ob es darauf eine Antwort gibt es fraglich.^^
Vielleicht ist die Zeit der Videospielzeitschriften einfach vorbei, das Internet hat sich ganz einfach in Sachen Berichterstattung über kommende Spiele, aktuelle Spieletests, Hardwaretests und Tip & Tricks (Komplettlösungen etc) ganz einfach abgelöst. Wenn die Zeitschrift am Kiosk liegt sind die Informationen quasi schon "alt". Da müsste man den Leuten schon mehr als nur Informationen bieten vielleicht irgendwas was den Nerd-Humor befriedigt so das man sich nicht nur informiert sondern auch gut unterhalten fühlt. Ein Game One Magazin mit Kolumnen von Simon, Budi, Edi und Nils würde wahrscheinlich schnell reißenden Absatz finden


----------



## MisterSmith (9. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: das nehme ich ihm nicht ab und verweise nochmal auf mein gewähltes Bsp. mit dem Geschäftsführer einer Firma. Der Geschäftsführer weiss während seiner aktiven Zeit, dass der Lohn nicht gerade üppig ist, er natürlich gerne mehr zahlen wollen würde aber aus div. Gründen nicht kann.
> 
> Wenn man dann das Unternehmen verlässt und dann seine eigenen Entscheidungen in Frage stellt und dann den "Besserwisser" spielt, ist das mMn deplaziert.
> 
> Genau das gleiche unterstelle ich dem Schmidt. Oder willst du mir sagen das der Schmidt jahrelang als Verantwortlicher seine eigene Arbeit unreflektiert verrichtet hat? Wenn ja, dann sollte er sich fragen ob er auf dem Posten richtig ist...


 Ich kann mich an einen sehr guten Artikel von Cristian Schmidt erinnern, als er noch bei Gamestar war und in diesem sehr schön aufgezeigt hat, wie die Publisher/Entwickler, ich glaube als Beispiel war Rockstar mit GTA 4 genannt, immer mehr versuchen Einfluss auf die Spieleredakteure zu gewinnen und es auch schaffen.

Es ist also mitnichten so, dass er erst, nachdem er die GS verlassen hat, Kritik äußerte. Möglicherweise ist das ja auch ein Grund gewesen, weshalb er gegangen ist oder gehen musste, kann ich aber natürlich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens wird von allen Parteien am eigentlichen Kernproblem vorbei diskutiert:
> 
> Es geht nicht darum, ob "Core Gamer" / "Enthusiasten" eine trockene Kaufberatung wünschen, oder gereifte jung-dynamische Leistungsträger ein essayistisches Hochglanzprodukt bevorzugen, das sich nahezu akademisch mit allen Facetten der Spielebranche auseinandersetzt, sondern um letztlich das gleiche Problem, unter dem die gesamte Printbranche seit Jahren zu leiden hat:
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht mit noch mehr Reportagen und noch fachspezifischer. Zum Beispiel mehr um das "Spielen drumherum" berichten.
Wie entsteht ein Spiel eigentlich? Welche Berufe gibt es in der Branche eigentlich? Was wird in dem jeweiligen Beruf gemacht?
Vielleicht sogar mit ersten Einblicken in die Spieleprogrammierung: C++, direct x.

Da gibt es so viel Material über das man berichten könnte, das würde für Jahre reichen. 
Klar wäre das dann alles "freakiger", aber man würde sich gewaltig von den anderen Spielemagazinen abheben.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. September 2011)

was die verschiedenen jobs angeht in der gaming branche, wäre es durchaus schön
einen netten und großen artikel zu lesen. da stimm ich zu.

oder schreibt einfach ne mail an die CoD Entwickler, was die da für berufsbezeichnungen haben  
Killstreak co-producer, perk concept artist 
oder vielleicht auch eine e-sport rubrik (vielleicht gibts ja sowas schon, hab schon lange kein magazin mehr gekauft, da ich immer noch
die alten sehr oft lese) 

aber programmiersprachen? finde ich völlig fehl am platz und würde den rahmen nur sprengen ohne wirklich
etwas schlauer zu werden. was bringt es jemandem wenn da 10 % von der programmiersprache erklärt wird?
eben nix, kostet zu viel zeit weil das eben nicht ein kleiner bericht übern spiel ist und nimmt zu viel platz weg.

ich persönlich mag solche compilations.
wie etwa dx 1 - 11, wie sich von version zu version alles verbessert hast bzw. ob sich was verbessert hat (optisch)

oder ein übersicht aller aktueller bzw. älteren ABER lobenswerter engines.


----------



## Altairre (9. September 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ob es darauf eine Antwort gibt es fraglich.^^
> Vielleicht ist die Zeit der Videospielzeitschriften einfach vorbei, das Internet hat sich ganz einfach in Sachen Berichterstattung über kommende Spiele, aktuelle Spieletests, Hardwaretests und Tip & Tricks (Komplettlösungen etc) ganz einfach abgelöst. Wenn die Zeitschrift am Kiosk liegt sind die Informationen quasi schon "alt". Da müsste man den Leuten schon mehr als nur Informationen bieten vielleicht irgendwas was den Nerd-Humor befriedigt so das man sich nicht nur informiert sondern auch gut unterhalten fühlt. Ein Game One Magazin mit Kolumnen von Simon, Budi, Edi und Nils würde wahrscheinlich schnell reißenden Absatz finden


 
Ach, was wäre es schön, wenn der letzte Satz der Realität entsprechen würde. In ihm steckt der gleiche Fehler, den ich auch im durchaus interessanten Essay von Christian Schmidt sehe. Er erwähnt den Kommentar von Grant über MW2 und wünscht sich einen Kommentar dieser Art auch aus Deutschland. Dabei denke ich, dass sich für solche Kommentare kaum jemand interessieren würde und dass man solche Kommentare auch in deutschen Blogs (Blogs wohlgemerkt, keine Fachzeitschriften) finden würde, wenn man denn danach sucht. Wir sehen das aus der Perspektive von Spiele Enthusiasten, die dabei vergessen, dass Spiele für den Hauptanteil  der Spieler einfach nur Unterhaltung sind und weniger eine Frage von philosophischen Überlegungen oder Diskussionen. Ich würde es toll finden, wenn ich Kommentare in der Art von Grant (wobei ich den Kommentar bei weitem nicht so grandios findet, wie anscheinend der Herr Schmidt) in Heften veröffentlicht werden...aber eigentlich ist das Internet doch noch besser. Trotzdem sind solche Kommentare zu speziell, egal ob sie nun von einem J.P. Grant geschrieben werden oder von Simon und Budi.

 Das Hauptproblem bleibt allerdings: Das Internet. Ich für meinen Teil wundere mich sogar, warum es der Print Branche noch so gut geht wie es ihr geht und ob das eher von Gewohnheiten abhängt als vom Inhalt der Hefte. Ich selbst lese nur sehr selten mal ein Printmagazin und wenn doch mal eine Play3 oder eine PC Games den Weg in meine Hände findet, dann hauptsächlich deshalb, weil ich den Podcast höre und so ein wenig über die Leute hinter den Artikeln weiß. Tests, Infos und das ganze Zeug, das finde ich auch für umme im Netz, darum geht es mir sicherlich nicht. Außerdem ist ein Magazin in Sachen Variabilität der Inhaltsform sehr beschränkt. Texte eben, sieht man von den DVD Videos mal ab, denen, mit Verlaub, der gewisse Pfiff fehlt. 

Game One ist meines Wissens nach relativ erfolgreich und das liegt in meinen Augen auch an der unglaublichen Kreativität der Sendung und daran, dass nicht unbedingt ein Interesse an Spielen von Nöten ist, um sie gut zu finden. Ein großer Anteil meines Freundeskreises kennt GameOne und viele schauen es auch mal ab und zu, obwohl sie sich die vorgestellten Spiele niemals kaufen werden, aber GameOne ist kurz, unterhaltsam und hebt sich von der Masse ab. Außerdem sind es wieder die Persönlichkeiten, die zählen. Ohne die Segmente mit Budi, Simon und wie sie alle heißen, wäre diese Sendung gar nichts. Weiteres Beispiel: Giantbomb. 2008 gegründet und mittlerweile haben die sogar ein Abomodell für ihre Seite eingeführt und sind damit erfolgreich. Auch für mich war die Frage: Abo bei einem Printmagazin wie PC Games oder Abo bei GB und fast ohne Nachzudenken habe ich GB gewählt. Warum? Nicht weil die da die schnellsten News, oder die längsten und genauesten Tests haben, sondern wegen den verrückten Aktionen und dem besonderen Stil der Website, wegen den vier Typen, die GB hauptsächlich betreiben und da ihr Herzblut reinstecken. Der Bombcast (Podcast von GB) ist einer, wenn nicht der erfolgreicheste Podcast über Videospiele, auch, weil Leute, die nicht in dem Thema drinstecken Spaß damit haben können. Und ihre kommentierten Gameplayvideos werden oft unterhaltsamer, je schlechter die Spiele sind. Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass der Markt, sowohl im Print-, als auch im Internetbereich übersättigt ist mit Angeboten, die so schnell, so objektiv, so sachlich wie möglich sein wollen und eben Seiten wie GB oder auch GameOne da herausstechen und es auch schaffen auch andere Zielgruppen anzusprechen. Ich denke nicht, dass Spielejounalismus in den "artsy-fartsy" Bereich gehen muss, um erfolgreicher zu sein, wie es Schmidt wohl sieht, im Gegenteil. Es ist wohl nur so, dass bloße Tests und Artikel einfach nicht mehr genug Anreiz sind, um das Geld zu bezahlen, was ein Magazin eben kostet. 

Vielleicht liege ich damit auch völlig daneben, es ist nur der Eindruck, den ich bekomme.


----------



## PsyMagician (9. September 2011)

Ich bin da ganz Petras Meinung. Die Argumentation von Herrn Schmidt kann ich irgendwie in keinster Weise nachvollziehen. Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ich finde es auch übertrieben Spiele mit Filmen oder gar Büchern zu vergleichen. Wenn man einige Games wie Bücher kritiseren würde, würden die ganz schön schlecht wegkommen denke ich. Gerade was Story angeht sind einige Games ja noch schwachsinniger als der flacheste Hollywoodstreifen.

Was nützt mir eine Kritik in der wie bei einer Filmkritik über die (oft doch sehr fragliche Handlung) in einem Game berichtet wird, ich aber nichts über die einzelheiten des Spieles weiss. Ich will halt wissen, welche features es bietet, wie es sich spielen lässt, was es besser oder schlechter als andere Genreverwandte Games macht, etc.

Kurz gesagt das Testformat, wie es derzeit besteht ist genau richtig so!

Der Herr Schmitd möchte Spiele als Kunst bewerten, was sie in den meisten Fällen doch eigentlich gar nicht so sind. Wo fängt Kunst an, wo hört sie auf? Klar liegt was schöpferisches und kreatives in der erstellung von Games, das ist aber auch beim designen eines Autos oder bei der Gestaltung einer schnöden Geschäftswebsite im Internet der Fall. 

Im Endeffekt sind das alles Produkte und das werden sie wohl auch immer bleiben. Und bei einem Spiel möchte ich halt wie bei einem Autos wissen, wie es sich fährt. Das kann ich aber nicht wenn mir jemand nur eine Geschichte über das Auto erzählt. Dazu brauche ich knallharte Fakten/Testberichte und wenn möglich noch eine Probefahrt.


----------



## Rabowke (9. September 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Du nimmst es ihm nicht ab? Mußt Du ja auch nicht. Genauso nehme ich KAUM eine Öffentlichkeitsperson für voll. Ich behaupte einfach mal da ca. 75% des deutschen Führungspersonals unqualifiziert für ihre aufgaben sind da sie diese Gabe eben nicht beherrschen.


Was hat das jetzt wiederum mit dem Thema zutun? 

Mir stößt der Punkt auf, das er als ltd. Redakteur was hätte verändern *können*. Hat er nicht gemacht. Entweder aus Unfähigkeit oder aus Angst vor Konsequenzen.



> Ich habe das Gefühl daß Du in seine Aussagen etwas hineininterpretierst waser gar nicht so gemeint hatte. Nur weil Du ein "Klugscheisser" bist muss er kein "Besserwisser" sein.  Selbst WENN er früher nicht den Mum gehabt hat, es jetzt aber hat denke ich daß man selber die Vernunft haben sollte ihm trotzdem zuzuhören. Wenn man dann noch darüber nachdenkt und sich nicht über jeden Absatz einzeln echauffiert kommt man eventuell dazu den kompletten Text zu verstehen.


Hast du eigentlich meine anderen Beiträge zu diesem Thema gelesen? 

Wieoft soll ich noch schreiben, dass er mit bestimmten Dingen recht hat und ich persönlich auch lieber einen langen Text ohne Wertung haben möchte, so wie die c't z.B. ihre Artikel verfasst.

Nur hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zutun. Die Problematik ansprechen ist okay, aber nicht die Art & Weise. Das stößt mir halt negativ auf ( zum 3. mal: das Bsp. mit dem Chef ).



> Ah ja, Du hast also noch nie von diesem Sprichwort gehört, wie ging es doch gleich? Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Oder das andere, komm ich gerade nicht drauf, das man zu nah an der Lösung dran ist um sie zu finden?
> 
> Gerade als Entwickler (bin ich zum Teil auch) habe ich es des öfteren erlebt daß Leute (oder man selbst) so angestrengt über die Lösung mit ihren Mitteln nachdenken daß sie gar keine anderen Lösungsansätze in Erwägung ziehen?


...


> Das kaufe ich Dir nicht ab.


So arrogant es klingen mag, da trennt sich eben die Spreu vom Weizen. 



> Ich habe schon des öfteren auf Arbeit und im Privatleben (und in Diskussionen) die Erfahrung gemacht daß ein komplett Außenstehender oft die Dinge ganz anders sieht und somit wieder Bewegung in feststeckende-Problemlösungs-Ansätze bringt.


Siehe oben ... ich werf einfach nur mal "Unternehmensberatung" in den Raum.



> Und was das ganze mit "Stillstand bedeutet versagen" auf sich hat, das ist hier volkommen unangebracht  Oder auch nicht. Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach mal der Spielemagazin-Branche daß sie seit den 90ern stillsteht. Seit dem hat sich viel weiterentwickelt, es gibt viele neue Käuferschichten, es ist längst überfällig daß auch diese angesprochen werden. Denn Stillstand bedeutet ja versagen nicht?


 Du hättest vllt. mal richtig lesen sollen, ich hab geschrieben das es *mein* Motto ist. Das hat hiermit nichts bzw. nur wenig zutun.
Aber wenn du mein Motto hier auf diese Branche hier übertragen willst:

Selbstverständlich leidet die gesamte Branche unter massiven Auflagenverlust. Wir hatten wir mal einem hier im Forum der hat die Quartalsweisen Berichte veröffentlicht, auch Nali_WarCow war gut dabei. Das war erschreckend wieviele Leser die Magazine über die Zeit verloren haben.

Wie interpretierst du diese Zahlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier schließt sich der Kreis mit Spassbremse seinem Post und damit auch meine Argumentation ... die Branche *hat* ein Problem, eben weil sie sich nicht weiterentwickelt haben und ihre Angebote eben nicht der Zeit angepasst haben, siehe meine Auflistung oben: alles Internetseiten, kaum / keine Magazine mehr.


----------



## Mothman (9. September 2011)

Toddodd schrieb:


> Am meisten hat mich an Frau Fröhlichs Artikel aber ein Argument gestört, das verkürzt ungefähr so lautet:
> Spiele sind zu doof, um darüber intelligent schreiben zu können.


Das sehe ich auch etwas anders als Petra. Ich finde nicht, dass die Spiele zu "doof" sind. Klar, manche sind doof. Aber auch über ein schlechtes Machwerk kann man gescheit schreiben. 
Ich hab auch schon witzige Artikel *über* Mario Barth gelesen. 



Toddodd schrieb:


> Stattdessen werden Spiele weiterhin behandelt wie Spielhallenautomaten mit besserer Grafik: Anzahl der Waffen+Größe der Texturen+Spielzeit-Anzahl der Bugs=Spielspaß
> Ich persönlich sehe in meinem Hobby noch etwas mehr, und ich hoffe, dass es hier auch einigen anderen so geht.


Ich habe den Text, der mir das Spiel veranschaulicht und ich habe den Wertungskasten und Infoboxen mit Zahlen und Fakten.
Wertungs-Abzüge a la "es gibt nur 5 statt 10 Waffen" konnte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht feststellen. Auf jeden Fall nicht in der PCG.
Die Testwertung ist eine Mischung zwischen den beschreibbaren/benennbaren Fakten und dem subjektiven Empfinden des Testers. 

Es ist doch wohl klar, dass solche Tests nicht verbindlich sein können, sondern lediglich Kaufempfehlungen bzw. Orientierungshilfen darstellen. Wer erwartet - und vor allem - wer will denn, dass man ihm genau sagt/sagen kann "das willst du kaufen" und "das ist gut für dich"? Also ich nicht.
Ich habe einen Test von einem Spiel nie als "Anweisung" verstanden, sondern als Meinung. Und anhand dieser Meinung kann ich dann entscheiden, ob ich mich dieser anschließen möchte, oder eben nicht.

Und wem es darum geht, dass die Tests zu langweilig oder schlecht geschrieben sind:
Stimmt sogar teilweise, aber ich will mich über das Produkt informieren und keinen Roman lesen. 
Man kann wichtige Informationen auch tot schreiben (so wie ich gerade^^).

Ich sehe das quasi als Erfahrungsbericht mit abschließender Beurteilung des Erlebnisses ... zur Einsicht zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Und wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon mal schrieb: Für MICH sind beschreibbare Fakten wie "Anzahl der Waffen", "Gegner-Diversität" und Steuerung sehr wohl eine wichtige Information, die in einem Test nicht fehlen sollten.
Hat ein Spiel (jetzt mal ganz weit fantasiert) nur einen Gegner und eine Waffe und rockt trotzdem total, dann wird sich dies - und hat auch immer -  im Test widerspiegeln.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Mir stößt der Punkt auf, das er als ltd. Redakteur was hätte verändern *können*. Hat er nicht gemacht. Entweder aus Unfähigkeit oder aus Angst vor Konsequenzen
> ...


 War er mal leitender Redakteur?
Also bei der GS war er soweit ich weiß "nur" stellvertretender Chefredakteur. Außerdem hat er ja in seinem Artikel eingestanden, dass auch er an dem woran er jetzt Kritik übt selbst beteiligt war.

Edit: Stimmt ja, bei der GS gibt es noch unter dem Chefredakteur, "leitende Redakteure", ich glaube das letzte Wort hat aber immer noch der Chefredakteur.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2011)

Das Problem ist auch einfach: Die Qualität ist nicht mehr da.

Wenn man eine PC Games oder Spielemagazine allgemein vor 8 oder 10 Jahren aufschlägt, da hat man meist 250+ Seiten(DA konnte wirklich ausführlich berichtet werden), das Papier ist in einer besseren Qualität, genauso die CD, die dabei war.

Heute hat man meist 130-146 Seiten, daher muss sich der Redakteur immer sehr kurz fassen. Das Papier hat nicht mehr die Qualität und die Zeitung wird anscheinend irgendwo in Uganda gedruckt, weil wenn man mit der Hand drüber fährt, schnell mal die Schrift verwaschen wird, teilweise ist es sogar schlecht gedruckt. Ich hatte schon manche Zitatkästen, die konnte ich nicht lesen, weil die Texte da so schwach gedruckt waren.
Auch die DVD macht nicht nur einen billigen Eindruck, sondern ist oft total verschmutzt, teilweise verkratzt und röhrt im Laufwerk wie ein Elch auf Brautschau. Da hat man manchmal Probleme, die überhaupt zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Dann: "Früher" war die Onlineseite als Unterstützung für das Heft da. Dann kam irgendjemand auf die Idee. Vorschauberichte und Tests 1:1 auf die Seite zu stellen, teilweise bevor(!) es das Heft im Handel gab. Da fühlten sich die Leser des Heftes natürlich vergackeiert und viele haben ihr Abo gekündigt.
Wenn ich auch so in meinem Umfeld frage, warum jemand sein Abo gekündigt hat. Dann bekomm ich immer als Antwort: "Weil sie den ganzen Mist teilweise schon vorher kostenlos auf die Seite stellen." Bei der Gamestar z.B. findet man mittlerweile schon 1/2 bis 3/4 des Heftes exakt so auf der Online-Seite. Wie will man da noch ein Heft verkaufen?
Bei der PC Games hat sich das zum Glück etwas geändert. Da ist der Bericht auf der Seite meist anders als im Heft.
Es wäre generell schöner, wenn sich Heft und Online-Seite mehr unterstützen, als wie es viele Spieleseiten machen: Da zerschießen sie mit der Online-Sache selbst das Heft, weil sie alles 1:1 kostenlos reinstellen.
Besser wäre es z.B. so: Man macht eine seitenlange Reportage im Heft und weil dort der Platz fehlt, setzt man dann die zugehörigen Interviews einfach hier auf die Webseite. Da würden sich Heft und Onlinebereich gut ergänzen und sich nicht gegenseitig zerschießen.
In der Hinsicht müssen die Spielemagazine noch verdammt viel lernen 
Klatscht man aber alles 1:1 aus dem Heft hier in den Onlinebereich wird das Heft völlig überflüssig.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. September 2011)

@ shadow man.

ganz meiner meinung.
wozu noch ein heft kaufen, wenn eh alles kostenlos im netz steht?

ich denk mir wirklich oft mal wieder irgendein magazin zu kaufen, früher hat mich immer interessiert was auf den dvd´s drauf ist, und die dvd bzw. cd mit besserem inhalt war für mich ausschlaggebend welches magazin ich nimm.

heute braucht man die discs gar nicht mehr anschauen weil sofort alles auf youtube. etc zu sehen gibt.
dann nur wegen exklusiven kommentaren bzw. "funny" scenes ein ganzes heft kaufen?
naja.. inhalt ist mir wie gesagt total egal weil im netz alles da ist.

dann zahlt man fast nur noch für die kleinigkeiten die auf der onlineseite überflüssig wären...
und das wären sachen/texte/witze/bemerkungen, die nur gedruckt werden um das heft irgendwie voll zu kriegen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ shadow man.
> 
> ganz meiner meinung.
> wozu noch ein heft kaufen, wenn eh alles kostenlos im netz steht?
> ...


 
Das Einzige was mich noch an den Spieleheften hält, sind die Vollversionen (dafür kauf ich die meistens, geb ich ehrlich zu) und etwas gedrucktes in der Hand zu halten. Weil längere Texte les ich ungern am Bildschirm, das find ich zu anstrengend und ermüdend, da leg ich mich lieber gemütlich mit dem Heft aufs Sofa. Das ist immer noch der größte Vorteil.


----------



## HolyHerbert (9. September 2011)

Also ich hätte kein Problem, wenn zB die großen Test im Internet nicht zu finden wären sondern nur im Heft. Wenn die Tests gut sind, dann wird sich auch eine Fangemeinde finden, die den (nicht sehr hohen) Abopreis zu zahlen bereit ist.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. September 2011)

Altairre schrieb:


> Game One ist meines Wissens nach relativ erfolgreich und das liegt in meinen Augen auch an der unglaublichen Kreativität der Sendung und daran, dass nicht unbedingt ein Interesse an Spielen von Nöten ist, um sie gut zu finden.


"Relativ" ist gut Game One dürfte wohl mittlerweile die größte deutsche Gaming Community sein und ihre Anhänger hungern grade zu nach dem einen täglichen Blog-Eintrag wo die bekannten Gesichter persönlich etwas von sich geben, wenns mal wieder nur ein Gewinnspiel ist, wird schon oft gemeckert sie wären faul geworden. 
 Ja die Jungs könnten auch eine Sendung über Brot machen und jeder würde es lieben, da wird schon ein ziemlicher Personenkult betrieben, auf der Gamescom konnten die kaum noch vernünftig arbeiten. Wenn sie sich klonen lassen würden könnten sie sicher noch mehr Geld machen so bleibt es halt bei der wöchentlichen TV-Senung und ein par Blog-Einträgen


----------



## doomkeeper (9. September 2011)

game one ist auch spitze weil da die alten giga (r i p) leute dabei sind.

simon und eddy könnt ich den ganzen tag zuschauen und mich über ihren humor totlachen.
sie sind einfach witzig, sehr witzig sogar, bringen geile sketches und legen sich richtig ins zeug damit alles schön lustig rüberkommt,
was ich von dem möchtegern-deus ex sketch im testvideo nicht behaupten kann. wobei das spiel gerade mal 3 min-test geschenkt wurde.

MTV GAME TWO: Exklusiver Pilot - YouTube

hier bitte schön, solche videos sind einfach nur toll und richtig gut gemacht.
das video ist super und stimmt perfekt auf das ganze szenario ein.
sogar die sketches sind funny ohne ende. die machen immer geile movies
wie auch z.b. zu borderlands. ich hab mich da echt weggeschmissen vor lachen 

und das find ich auch so toll an game one. sie sagen einfach was sache ist, zählen alle fakten auf und gehen bei 
besonderen spielen sogar etwas ins detail, dann gibts noch eine kleine eigene kurze meinung und fertig.

und so sollte es sein. 90% produkttest, 10% eigene meinung (vom redakteur).


----------



## HolyHerbert (10. September 2011)

Ich glaube, in Sachen coole Videos kommt zur Zeit keiner an GameOne ran. Wenn man überhaupt daneben existieren will, muss man seriöser und abgeklärter berichten, und nicht versuchen GameOne zu kopieren. 

Außerdem haben die Jungs keine Printausgabe, auch da kann man gegen sie anstinken, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## kornhill (10. September 2011)

Ich denke das es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Spieletest und einer Spielekritik gibt. Zur Zeit werden Spiele "nur" getestet. Es wird versucht objektiv den Kontext zu erfassen, die Features und die Mechaniken des Spiels. Es wird auf die Technik, die Umsetzung und auf sehr viele andere skalierbare Eigenschaften des Games geachtet. (In einem vorherigen Post wollte ich darauf hinaus das diese Art der Bewertung austauschbarer und nichtssagender werden kann(!), umso mehr man davon gelesen hat.)

Eine Spielekritik, genau wie eine Filmkritik, traut sich viel eher das persönliche Empfinden des Redakteurs zu beinhalten. Der zigste Aufguss eines COD kann einen Redakteur auf die Nerven gehen! In einen Spieletest darf so etwas nicht einfliessen, aber in einer Kritik schon! Ich lese eine Kritik auch nicht um eine Kaufberatung oder Ähnliches zu bekommen. Eine Kritik lese ich von bestimmten Redakteuren, wo es mich interessiert wie er das sieht. Umso mehr ich von einem Kritiker gelesen habe, umso besser kann ich ihn einschätzen, und weiss wo ich ihm im allgemeinen Recht gebe und wo nicht. (Manche Filme sind miserabelst bewertet und ich finde sie trotzdem genial. Genauso andersrum)

Kritiken gibt es aber leider nur ganz wenig. Es wird sich nur selten die Zeit genommen ein mehrseitigen Bericht über das eigene Erlebnis zu schreiben. Meistens wird sich auch nicht getraut Dinge zu sagen wie "Das ist doch alles Müll!!!". In einer Kritik würde ich sowas erwarten. Da erwarte ich auch das es nicht immer objektiv zugeht. In einem Test wäre das natürlich undenkbar. 

Spiele werden aber getestet und nicht kritisiert! Es fängt schon damit an das sich Spielemagazine Testversionen zuschicken lassen. Oder die Entwickler im vorhinein besuchen. Nicht falsch verstehen, das ist natürlich super. Der Test wird damit verbessert! Eine Kritik würde aber verlangen es genauso zu erleben wie jeder andere Kunde auch. Man müsste sich das Spiel genauso im Laden bei Erscheinung holen. Man würde in einer Kritik auch mehr spoilern, da man mehr über das Erlebnis etc. schreibt. 

Die Liste der Unterschiede zwischen Kritik und Test ist glaube ich noch sehr sehr lang. Die Magazine der heutigen Zeit testen meistens, was zwar wichtig ist, aber Spiele Kritiken vermisse ich weitgehend in der gesamten Landschaft der Magazine. 

P.S.: Wegen GameOne. Die Homefront Kritik von Simon ist jedem zu empfehlen. Hier wurde am Ende des Berichtes zwar relativiert, wie es sich für einen Test gehören würde. Aber der Anfang des Berichts ist Kritik auf genialstem und unterhaltsamstem Niveau!
P.P.S.: Wer Homefront noch ernsthaft spielen will, sollte sich den Bericht nicht anschauen.


----------



## Etienne2 (10. September 2011)

Ich habe meine drei Posts von Donnerstag und Freitag zurückgezogen.

Es hat mich in den letzten zwei Tagen keine Ruhe gelassen. Mein schlechtes Gewissen hat mich ziemlich geplagt. Meine Emotionen sind mit mir durchgegangen. Ich bin einfach frustiert, dass es in der Medienlandschaft kein Angebot gibt das mir zusagt. Und wenn mal darüber diskutiert wird, wird es von vielen lächerlich gemacht. Ich kann es zugeben: Die PC-Games sagt mir nicht zu. Bei diesem Online-Portal gibt es zwar ein paar gute Artikel und News. Aber viele sind mit Fehler gespickt oder qualitativ einfach nicht so wie ich es erwarte. Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. Sprich: Sagt mir PC-Games-Online auch nicht mehr zu. Mein Versuch etwas an beiden zu ändern war nicht recht. Es liegt an der PC-Games zu entscheiden, wie sie sich gibt. Welchen Teil der Gamer-Community sie ansprechen will. Gemäss Marquard Media (dem Besitzer von Computec) spricht PC-Games jüngere Gamer bis 25 Jahre an. Und das habe ich so zu akzeptieren. Dass mir die Hauptredakteure Florian Stangl und Petra Fröhlich persönlich nicht sympatisch sind, liegt einfach genau an dieser Tatsache, dass mir die PC-Games nicht zusagt. Und nicht weil die Beiden nicht sympathisch sind. Es ist also eine reine subjektive Wahrnehmung. Während es bei Florian Stangl mit meiner Kritik in letzter Zeit noch sittlich zuging, ging ich bei Petra Fröhlich zu weit, indem ich sie ganz offensichtlich schlecht machen wollte - unter anderem aufgrund ihrer Ausbildung (auf Wikipedia ersichtlich) und meinem Zweifel an ihrer journalistischen Fähigkeit. Ich entschuldige mich bei Petra Fröhlich dafür. Und auch bei allen Community-Mitgliedern, denen ich bös gekommen bin. Es liegt nicht an mir zu entscheiden, auf welchem Niveau in Games-Foren diskutiert werden soll. Und wenn jemand mir blöd kommt, soll er das. Das ist kein Grund um ihn auf dem gleichen Niveau runterzumachen.

Vielleicht gibt es bald ein Angebot - Online oder als Printmagazin, das den Ideen von Christian Schmidt in seinem Essay entspricht. Professioneller. Und dann wird - meiner Meinung nach - auch die Games-Szene mit professionelleren Augen gesehen und besser von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert. Aber eben, das ist nur meine Meinung und mein Wunsch.

Ich wünsche allen weiterhin viel Spass mit der PC-Games.


----------



## Etienne2 (10. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Schützenhilfe, Vordack. Es ist schön, dass es hier Leute gibt, die mich verstehen   Aber Rabowke hat schon recht. Es liegt bei mir vor allem am Frust. Erklärungen habe ich im vorigen Post geliefert. Aber ich muss schmunzeln, auf welche Gedanken Leute kommen. Nein, ich habe noch nie für die Computec gearbeitet.

Im folgenden Punkt muss ich Rabowke aber wiedersprechen. Betreffend Intelligenz und Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema. Wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass er den Artikel von Schmidt überhaupt nicht verstanden hat, hat das entweder mit zu wenig Textverständnis (= mangelnde Sprachliche? Intelligenz) oder einfach mit Faulheit zu tun, seinen Essay verstehen zu wollen. Rabowke, du darfst gerne selber nachzählen, bei wie vielen Postern dies der Fall ist...

So, letzter Post. Ich mach jetzt das worum es eigentlich geht - Deus Ex gamen


----------



## ThoranJafar (24. September 2011)

Was Herr Schmidt anspricht ist eingentlich nicht schlecht. Die Spiele Industrie tritt seit Jahrzehnten, bis auf ganz kleine Ausnahmen, auf der Stelle wenn es um Emotionen, Politik oder Lerninhalte geht. 
Ich glaube aber er hat sich hier leider ans falsche Publikum gewendet. Natürlich können die Spieletester jetzt anfangen Spiele für ihre Oberflächlichkeit oder ihren reinen Unterhaltungswert anzugreifen. Aber erstens sind Spiele nun mal vorrangig Spiele und zweitens sind es nicht die Tester die die Spiele machen sondern die Entwickler. Anstatt sich also bei Spiegel.de darüber auszulassen sollte er lieber selbst mal in den Spiegel blicken, sich fragen warum er das früher nicht selbst gemacht hat und warum er es nicht geschafft hat vor ein paar Wochen einen Vortrag auf der GDC darüber zu halten.

Wir fassen zusammen: Berechtigte Kritik aber an die falschen Leute gerichtet.


----------



## Nutjob (24. September 2011)

Ich kann Christian Schmidt eigentlich nur zustimmen. Features haben in einer Spielkritik sicher ihren Platz aber dieses ewige "Wir gehen hierhin, töten das und bekommen jenes als Belohnung" stört mich schon lange und hat dazu geführt, dass ich mir Spielmagazine sogut wie nicht mehr kaufe.


----------



## AlphaZen (24. September 2011)

@kornhill: Sehr schönes Statement. 

Ich würde mir auch viel öfter mehr Kritik in (oder statt nur) den Tests wünschen. Und zwar abseits der Mechanik und Technik des Spiels. Der Vorschlag mit dem Kommentar eines Außenstehenden finde ich nicht schlecht. Aber nur "außenstehend" in Bezug auf die Spielepresse. Selber Spieler sein sollten die Personen dann doch, sonst bekommt man kein brauchbares Urteil, denn am Ende sollen ja immer noch andere Spieler angesprochen werden.
Die Meinung der Person muss ja nicht in den Test integriert werden, sie könnte im Anschluss für sich stehen, sie kann sich auf den Test beziehen (muss aber nicht). Aus meiner Sicht muss diese Person ja nicht mal ein A- oder B-Promi sein. Vor allem für lange Rollenspiele dürfte es Probleme geben, jemanden aus dieser Kategorie zu finden, der so ein Spiel in der kurzen Zeit zwischen Erhalt des Testexemplars und Redaktionsschluss ausreichend spielen kann. Man könnte (namenhafte) Blogger oder die Community einbeziehen. Wie auch immer das aussehen soll. Irgendwie filtern, dass man am Ende auch reflektierte Aussagen und lesbare Texte bekommt, wird man müssen.

Zu was anderem: Der Verlust an Leserschaft des Printmagazins hat mit dem Internet zu tun, ja, aber aus meiner Sicht anders, als es wohl die meisten sehen. Da geht es weniger darum, dass vieles online "kostenlos" erhältlich ist. Früher, als das Internet noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte und Hefte die einzige zuverlässige Informationsquelle waren, hatten die Jugendlichen auch die Zeit, die Hefte zu lesen. Mittlerweile sind alle diese Kinder erwachsen, arbeiten und wenn sie überhaupt noch zum Spielen kommen, dann sehr viel weniger als früher. Ich sehe das auch an mir selbst. Diese Kunden fallen weg, Zeit zum Lesen des Magazins ist einfach nicht mehr da. Die Hefte kaufe ich eigentlich auch nur, wenn mal eine für mich interessante Vollversion dabei ist. Die Artikel überblätter ich mal kurz, gelesen wird nur, was mich wirklich interessiert. Früher hab ich das komplette Heft gelesen, hauptsächlich zum Zeitvertreib. Die Stammleser von vor 10-15 Jahren sind einfach älter geworden. Ich sehe das auch an vielen (themenübergreifenden) Foren, die Stammuser bleiben weg, weil sich die Interessen verlagert haben oder die Freizeit weniger geworden ist (und die Foren versäumt haben, mit dem ganzen Social-Kram mitzuziehen oder gute Alternativen zu bieten, aber das ist ein anderes Thema ^^). 
So, nun kamen und kommen zwar neue, junge Spieler nach, aber für die ist das Internet schon da, die kennen es nicht anders, als Informationen jederzeit und so schnell wie möglich verfügbar zu haben. Warum sich mit einem informationstechnisch veralteten Heft rumschlagen? Mir kommt es auch so vor, dass zu einem gewissen Grad auch das Unpersönliche am Internet seinen Teil dazu beträgt. Ein Heft ist etwas, das man in Händen hält, das "einem gehört", das einen womöglich auch direkt anspricht. Für die junge Generation, für die alles digitale auch "allen gehört" (ja, ganz vereinfacht zusammengepresst), ist das Persönliche vielleicht auch nicht mehr von Bedeutung.

Um den Bogen zu schlagen - darum gefällt mir auch Game One so gut. Es spricht mich persönlich an, nicht nur, was meinen Geschmack betrifft, sondern auch mich als Spieler, als Person. Es ist paradox, da ich mit keinem der Leute aus dem Team irgendwie Kontakt habe, dennoch fühle ich mich wahrgenommen. Warum auch immer. ^^ Jedenfalls ging mir das mit den Spielemagazinen früher auch mal so, das ist leider nicht mehr der Fall. Ich kann allerdings nicht abstreiten, dass das nur eine verklärte, nostalgische Sicht auf vergangene Tage sein könnte, wie es ja mit so vielem passiert, das man früher viel besser fand. 
Es wäre aber auf jeden Fall falsch und zum Scheitern verurteilt, wenn man nun versucht, den Erfolg von Game One zu kopieren. Das Konzept ist nicht perfekt, aber gut. So gut, dass man was völlig eigenes auf die Beine stellen muss, um ebenfalls wahrgenommen zu werden. Mit Nachahmen ist das jedenfalls nicht zu schaffen - außer man ist auf Hohn und negative Reaktionen aus.

Dass es die Gee nicht mehr als Zeitschrift gibt, ist wirklich schade. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum ich die nirgends mehr in den Regalen gesehen hab. :/
Früher fehlte mir das Geld, sie zu kaufen, interessiert hätte sie mich schon. Vielleicht probiere ich es ja mal mit der digitalen Ausgabe, wobei ich auch ungern längere Texte am Bildschirm lese.

EDIT: Die Gee gibts anscheinend doch noch als Printmagazin. O_o
Muss ich in Zukunft wohl doch stärker die Augen in den Läden offen halten.


----------



## Custer (24. September 2011)

Hm... ich schreibe in letzter Zeit relativ selten in diesem Forum, aber das Thema interessiert mich aus vielerlei Perspektiven:

a) war ich zig Jahre lang Abbonent dieses Magazins, habe es mir aufgrund von Internetreferenzen, die ich für meine Bedürfnisse besser finde, abbestellt (dazu später noch mehr) 
b) ist die Frage eines "Tests" immer eine schwierige und hab auch in den letzten Jahren viele Änderungen des Magazins mitbeobachtet und wie die Tests immer mehr verfeinert und präzisiert wurden
c) zeigen die sinkenden Absatzzahlen, dass die Branche scheinbar ein Problem hat, die Forcierung auf Webseiten scheint auch nicht recht erfolgreich zu sein (soweit ich weiß kämpfen fast alle deutschen Spielemagazine mit sinkenden Absatzzahlen im Printbereich und sinkenden Klickzahlen im Webbereich)
d) ist es außerdem schwierig, solch ein Thema im Forum kritisch zu behandeln, da sich hier meistens die "Hardcore" Leute tummeln, was bedeutet, dass Sichtweisen fehlen. Finde daher auch die Aussage komisch, wenn Frau Fröhlich meinte, beurteilen zu können was der Markt benötige weil sie einen Kollegen bei der Kaffeemaschine getroffen habe. Repräsentative Populationen sind eben nicht hier im Forum oder in der Kollegschaft zu finden, sondern, wie beim Spiegel Online Artikel auch angemerkt, in der Mitte der Gesellschaft. Hier besteht meiner Meinung nach eine Korrelation zwischen den sinkenden Absatzzahlen und der Allgemeinen Akzeptanz von Computerspielen (vor allem im Bereich der Konsolen, beim PC wird scheinbar noch immer mehr die Hardcore Klientel angesprochen, vermute ich zumindest). 

Zu a) Ich verzichte mittlerweile ganz bewusst darauf, mir dezidierte Berichte über zig Seiten in einem Magazin durchzulesen. Das hat mehrere Gründe: ich verfüge erstens, durch mein fortschreitendes Alter, über mehr finanzielle Möglichkeiten und muss daher nicht mehr so genau darauf achten welches Spiel ich mir nun kaufe bzw. nicht so stark darauf achten, dass dieses Spiel auch zu 100% das richtige für mich ist. Ich sehe mir daher lieber Rezessionen auf gamestrailer.com an, da es sehr kurz und prägnant in 5 Minuten vermittelt was ich gerne wissen möchte. Einen Ausführlichen Test mit Spielspaßkurve etc. lese ich meist einfach nicht mehr, da mir ein Grobüberblick nach dem Ampelsystem rot, gelb, grün, in Kombination mit dem üblichen Hype und den Bericht von ein paar Usern durchaus ausreicht. Meine Erfahrung hat auch gezeigt, dass ich damit bis jetzt nicht verkehrt liege und die Erwartungen, die ich an ein Spiel habe, auch nicht mehr so überproportional hoch sind. Dadurch habe ich auch mehr Spaß am Spiel selbst, anstatt dass ich mir ein halbes Jahr vorher den ganzen Hype antue und dann vom Spiel auch erwarte, dass dieses Jahrelange mitfiebern auch qualitativ gewürdigt wird. 

Außerdem haben die Berichterstattungen sowieso ein Problem, denn wirklich "objektiv" können sie sowieso nicht sein und jegliche Versuche dies in der Vergangenheit zu objektivieren (Spielspaßparameter über zig Stunden, doppelte Rezessionen, genaue Auflistung von allen Möglichen Details) interessiert mich überhaupt nicht und kann das, was ich an einem Spiel schätze, sowieso nicht einfangen: Spielspaß ist manchmal eben subjektiv, ansonsten müsste Super Mario Galaxy, ganz objektiv, eine miese Note bekommen da es über keine nennenswerte Story verfügt, es ist trotzdem ein grandioses Spiel was ich immer wieder gerne Spiele. Ich hab außerdem immer das Gefühl, dass ein Spiel zu Tode geschrieben wird, bedingt durch die Seitenlange Rezession. 

Wenn Frau Fröhlich recht hätte, dass die breite Masse sich vorher ausführlich, typisch deutsch, darüber auch ganz genau informiert, dann wäre die Diskrepanz zwischen Absatzzahlen von Spielen in Deutschland und Absatzzahlen der dazu passenden Printmedien nicht so hoch, wovon ich aber ausgehe. Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz dreist, dass sich, was früher vielleicht anders war, der typische Spieler eben nicht ein Spielemagazin kauft sondern Impulsiv handelt und ein Test auch diesem Impuls folgen sollte um dem Bauchgefühl eine Grundlage a la "gutes Spiel" oder "das ist Schrott" zu liefern. Wenn jedoch der typisch durchschnittliche Spieler diese ausführliche Ausführung wünschen würde, dann würden die Verkaufszahlen von Printmedien die sich damit beschäftigen auch proportional zu der spielenden Bevölkerung steigen oder fallen, das tun sie aber nicht. Spielemagazine sprechen eben nicht den breiten Markt an, sondern eine sehr spezielle Nische an Leute, die sich ausführlich darüber informieren möchte. Daran ist per se auch nichts verkehrt, wenn die Nische auch gleich bleibt kann man damit gutes Geld verdienen. In Zeiten von Onlinerezessionen und ständig abrufbarer kostenloser Informationen ist das aber nicht mehr der Fall und den otto normal Spieler erreicht man mit Hardcore Tests und einem solchen Spielemagazin eben nicht. Die Frage, die sich PCGAMES stellen sollte ist, ob sie das auch möchten: Wenn Frau Fröhlich als Chefredakeurin sagt, dass Spielemagazine nicht die Mitte erreichen, aber auch nicht diesen Anspruch haben, ist das in Ordnung. Wenn sie jedoch die Mitte erreichen will, das Spielemagazin jedoch auf die Hardcoregamer ausgerichtet ist, braucht man sich nicht wundern wieso die Absatzzahlen sinken oder eben die Mitte damit nicht erreicht. Ich weiß leider nicht, welchen Anspruch das Magazin hat und ob es hier einen Widerspruch gibt oder ob das die allgemeine Ausrichtung des Magazins ist, eben nur diese spezielle Nische anzusprechen, die dann aber auch detailierte Informationen haben möchten. Repräsentativ für die gesamte Population der "Spieler" ist das natürlich nicht, was auch in Ordnung ist, wenn man das nicht möchte. Von der Stellungnahme von Frau Fröhlich meine ich jedoch zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, dass hier sehr wohl ein Widerspruch besteht, den gilt es zu bearbeiten um auch für das Magazin zu entscheiden, was es denn möchte. Problematisch ist, dass der Hardcoremarkt eben sinkt, was auch die stagnierenden oder zurückgehenden Absatzzahlen in der Branche der Spieleredakteure meiner Ansicht nach auch bestätigen würde. 

Wenig hilfreich scheint da auch noch die Tatsache zu sein, dass man sich, um auf d) Bezug zu nehmen, die Bestätigung unter dieser Nische sucht und sich denkt "ach ge, die wollen ja eh alle die Detailierten Informationen". Wenn ich einen fanatischen FC Schalke Fan frage, was er sich vom Fußballspiel erwartet und vom Merchandising, werde ich eine andere Antwort erhalten als von den Personen, die sich spontan entscheiden ins Stadion zu gehen. Die Frage ist aber: an wen verkauft der Verein seine Tickets? An den spontanen Stadionbesucher oder an den fanatischen Fan? Die Spielebranche ist hier normalverteilt: auf der einen Seite habe ich einen kleinen Teil der Spieler, die sich ausführlich mit dem Thema beschäftigen und Stundenlang informationen nachlesen oder recherchieren. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich die totalen Impulsivkäufer, die sich gar nicht informieren und spontan ein Spiel kaufen, wenn überhaupt. In der Mitte, der großen Mehrheit, wären meiner Ansicht nach jedoch Spieler, die nur ein wenig Information haben möchten, die eben nicht den so starken Bedarf an 3-Seitigen Tests haben, sondern wo eine kleine Zusammenfassung über die groben pro und kontras genügen würde um eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Da liegt auch meiner Meinung das Problem, denn Herr Schmidt spricht von der Mitte, Frau Fröhlich spricht von einer Randgruppe, im Vergleich zur allgemeinen Bevölkerung der Spieler, und sieht sich darin auch noch bestätigt weil sie, soweit ich das verstanden habe, diese Bestätigung durch eben dieses Forum oder ihr Umfeld, was auch aus Hardcorespielern besteht, wie ich mal behaupte, auch bekommt und darin keine Diskrepanz sieht. Gefragt werden sollten aber nicht die Leute hier im Forum, sondern auch andere Vertreter der gesamten Population. So hat das ganze den Geschmack von einem tautologischen System, welches sich ständig selbst bestätigt. Das ich darin keine oder wenig kontroversielle Meinung finde, liegt wohl auf der Hand....

So, das war jetzt sehr ausführlich und auch etwas verschachtelt. Ich hoffe dennoch, dass der/die ein oder andere, speziell Frau Fröhlich, auch damit etwas anfangen kann und hoffentlich auch eine, für die Zukunft des Magazins, entsprechend gute Entscheidung treffen kann.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. November 2011)

Spiegel Online hat noch einmal nachgelegt, was das Thema "Spiele-Kritiken" betrifft:
Videospiel-Kritiken: die unheimliche Macht des Durchschnitts

Dieses Mal betrifft es primär die Auswirkungen von Metacritic und Co, sowie die Folgen der Benotung von Spielen.



> Es ist eine verfahrene Situation, in die sich die Branche begeben hat.  Sie ist von Zahlen abhängig geworden, die eigentlich nur eines  beschreiben können: Ob die Person, die sie vergibt, Spaß beim spielen  hatte oder nicht. Daraus hat sie ein System gemacht, in dem alle nur  noch auf die Zahlen schielen. Gleichzeitig drehen sie an einer Spirale,  in der nur noch Wertungen als akzeptabel angesehen werden, die über 85  Prozent liegen. Das ist in etwa mit der Schulnote 2+ vergleichbar. Hier  aber kann man mit einer 2- schon durchfallen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spiegel Online hat noch einmal nachgelegt, was das Thema "Spiele-Kritiken" betrifft:
> Videospiel-Kritiken: die unheimliche Macht des Durchschnitts
> 
> Dieses Mal betrifft es primär die Auswirkungen von Metacritic und Co, sowie die Folgen der Benotung von Spielen.


... und hier gibts bereits eine kleine Diskussion zu diesem Thema:
http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-spielethemen/9304847-diskussion-um-metakritiken.html


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und hier gibts bereits eine kleine Diskussion zu diesem Thema:
> http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-spielethemen/9304847-diskussion-um-metakritiken.html


 Ach verdammt, ich hatte es geahnt, dass da ein...äh...Frühaufsteher schon drauf aufmerksam geworden sein könnte,  aber das "Sonstige" übersehe ich gerne mal.


----------



## Metalhawk (5. Dezember 2011)

Mein Beitrag zum Thema kurz nach Veröffentlichung am 30. hat es leider nicht durch die interne Spiegel Zensur geschafft. Vermutlich weil ich nicht die Meinung des TE vertreten habe. Es war ein umfangreicher und sachlicher Beitrag der zeigte wie gut das bestehende System funktioniert.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Dezember 2011)

... warum postest du den Beitrag nicht hier?


----------



## Metalhawk (6. Dezember 2011)

Weil ich ein anderes Klientel erreichen wollte. Wenn sowas schonmal auf in "der Öffentlichkeit" diskutiert wird, dachte ich mir. Ich geh ja auch nicht zum Bauern und erklär ihm seine Kartoffeln.


----------

